# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера СБ

## lindr

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

	АНТ-40РТ				07.10.34	СССР		ЦАГИ первый прототип Wright "Cyclone" F3
	АНТ-40ИС				30.12.34	СССР		НИИ ВВС второй прототип Hispano-Suiza 12Ybrs
	АНТ-40-2				1935	СССР		третий прототип Hispano-Suiza

221		№22	01	01	02.36	СССР		первый
222		№22	01	02	02.36	СССР		Испытания 26.03.36-21.07.36
223	ПС-40	№22	01	03	1936	СССР	СССР-И266	НКАП завод №84
224	АНТ-40	№22	01	04	1936	СССР	СССР-Ш1114	НИИ ГВФ, 1-е ЛУ ГВФ
225	АНТ-40	№22	01	05	1936	СССР	СССР-Ш1113	1-е ЛУ ГВФ
226		№22	01	06	1936	СССР		Испытания 1936
227		№22	01	07	1936	СССР		Испытания 1936
228		№22	01	08	1936	СССР		Испытания 1936 потерян 26.03.36
229		№22	01	09	1936	СССР		Испытания 1936
2212		№22	02	02	1936	СССР		150-й СБАП потерян 1941
2219		№22	02	09	1936	СССР		Поставская ВАШ, Чкаловская ВАШ
2221	ПС-40	№22	03	01	1936	СССР	СССР-И188	Завод №26
2222		№22	03	02	1936	СССР		Испытания 26.03.36-21.07.36
2226		№22	03	06	1936	СССР		Испытания 05-06.36
2227		№22	03	07	1936	СССР		Испытания 26.03.36-21.07.36
2231		№22	04	01	1936	СССР		Завод №22 испытания 06.36
2236		№22	04	06	1936	СССР		документ
2241	ПС-40	№22	05	01	1936	СССР	СССР-Ш1654	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
2247		№22	05	07	1936	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
2248	УСБ	№22	05	08	1936	СССР		205-й ББАП
2249		№22	05	09	1936	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
2255		№22	06	05	1936	СССР		испытания 01-02.37 Москва фото 02.37 МВ-2, лыжи эталон
2265		№22	07	05	1936	СССР		10-й ГвНБАП
2266		№22	07	06	1936	СССР		63-й СБАП
2274		№22	08	04	1936	СССР		документ
2282		№22	09	02	1936	СССР	7	60-я АЭ авария 01.1938
2287		№22	09	07	1936	СССР		ДВ авария 1938
2288		№22	09	08	1936	СССР		авария 01.38
2293	УСБ	№22	10	03	1936	СССР		31-й СБАП
22100		№22	10	10	1936	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
22101		№22	11	01	1936	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
22103		№22	11	03	1936	СССР		Испытания 1938
22111		№22	11	11	1936	СССР		документ
22118		№22	11	18	1936	СССР		95-й СБАП
22121		№22	12	01	1936	СССР		документ
22127		№22	12	07	1936	СССР		ЦАГИ
22130		№22	12	10	1936	СССР		документ
22149	АНТ-40	№22	13	09	1936	СССР	СССР-Л2137	НИИ ГВФ, СССР-Т2137 сбит 24.02.43
22150		№22	13	10	1936	СССР		10-й ГвБАП
22161		№22	14	01	1936	Испания		
22163		№22	14	03	1936	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.36-03.37 головной М-100А Подлипки
22178	УСБ	№22	14	18	19.10.36	СССР		фото ЦВМА
22185		№22	15	05	1936	СССР		34-й СБАП потерян 15.09.41
22197		№22	15	17	1936	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
22200		№22	15	20	12.36	СССР		М-100А испытания 12.36
22204		№22	16	04	1936	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
22210		№22	16	10	1936	СССР		испытания 09.37 РС
22212	ПС-40	№22	16	12	1936	СССР	СССР-Ш1280	1-е ЛУ ГВФ
22215		№22	16	15	1936	СССР		сбит
22220		№22	16	20	1936	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
22221		№22	17	01	1936	СССР		регулятор Р-1 испытания 10.37-02.38
22223	ПС-40	№22	17	03	1936	СССР	СССР-Ш1655	испытания 09.37 РС, 2-е ЛУ ГВФ
22224		№22	17	04	1936	СССР		НИИ ВВС лыжи испытания 03.38
22228	УСБ	№22	17	08	1936	СССР		31-й СБАП, 134-й СБАП
22233	УСБ	№22	17	13	1936	СССР	УСБ	249-й СБАП, 366-й АПББ, 459-й НБАП
22234	ПС-40	№22	17	14	1936	СССР	СССР-Ш1660	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
22235	ПС-40	№22	17	15	1936	СССР	СССР-Ш1657	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
22247	УСБ	№22	18	07	1936	СССР		испытания 09.37 РС, 48--й ОГвРАП
22256	ПС-40	№22	18	16	1936	СССР	СССР-Ш1659	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
22265	УСБ	№22	19	05	1936	СССР		280-й СБАП
22267		№22	19	07	1936	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
22273	ПС-40	№22	19	13	1936	СССР	СССР-Т469	КВЛП ГВФ
22275	ПС-40	№22	19	15	1936	СССР	СССР-Т475	АФЛ/ДВ
22276	ПС-40	№22	19	16	1936	СССР	СССР-Т468	КВЛП ГВФ
22281	ПС-40	№22	20	01	1936	СССР	СССР-Т476	КВЛП ГВФ
22284	ПС-40	№22	20	04	1936	СССР	СССР-Т470	КВЛП ГВФ
22286		№22	20	06	1936	СССР		50-й СБАП сбит 19.12.39
22287	УСБ	№22	20	07	1936	СССР		5-й ОСАП потерян 31.12.39
22297		№22	20	17	1936	СССР		13-й СБАП потерян 11.01.40
22300		№22	20	20	1936	СССР	2	Таганрогская ВАШ потерян 24.05.41
22310		№22	21	10	1937	СССР		13-й СБАП
22313		№22	21	13	1937	СССР		283-я САМ
22316	ПС-40	№22	21	16	1937	СССР	СССР-Т477	хим вооружение испытания 05-06.37, Аэрофлот
22318	ПС-40	№22	21	18	1937	СССР	СССР-Х354	НКЛП
22321	ПС-40	№22	22	01	1937	СССР	СССР-Л693	ГВФ
22326	ПС-40	№22	22	06	1937	СССР	СССР-Ш1661	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
22334		№22	22	14	1937	СССР		ЦАГИ испытания 1942
22335		№22	22	15	1937	СССР		Балашовское ВВАУЛ
22338	ПС-40	№22	22	18	1937	СССР	СССР-Ш1658	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
22342		№22	23	02	1937	СССР		50-й СБАП сбит 03.01.40
22345		№22	23	05	1937	СССР		ЦАГИ
22347		№22	23	07	1937	СССР		ЦАГИ
22354		№22	23	14	1937	СССР		1-й НБАП потерян 25.01.43
22363		№22	24	03	1937	СССР		отепление кабины испытания 1937
22367	ПС-40	№22	24	07	1937	СССР	СССР-Ш1678	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
22369	ПС-40	№22	24	09	1937	СССР	СССР-Ш1656	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
22370		№22	24	10	1937	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
22385		№22	25	05	1937	СССР		фото ЦВМА
22407	ПС-40	№22	26	07	1937	СССР	СССР-Х197	НКЛХ
22408		№22	26	08	1937	СССР		фото ЦВМА
22411		№22	26	11	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937 ВИШ-2
22414		№22	26	14	1937	СССР		31-й СБАП
22415		№22	26	15	1937	СССР		1942
22420		№22	26	20	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1937 ВИШ-2
22423		№22	27	03	1937	СССР		452-й СБАП
22436		№22	27	16	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС колеса испытания 1938
22441		№22	28	01	1937	СССР		279-й НБАП сбит 08.07.43
22443		№22	28	03	1937	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
22445		№22	28	05	1937	СССР		Омская ВАШ
22485		№22	30	05	1937	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
22503	УСБ	№22	31	03	30.06.37	СССР		фото ЦВМА
22530		№22	32	10	1937	СССР		антиобледнитель испытания 02-03.38
22540	ПС-40	№22	32	20	1937	СССР	СССР-И258	НКАП
22549	ПС-40	№22	33	09	1937	СССР	СССР-И233	НКАП
22560	ПС-40	№22	33	20	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2784	НИП АВ, Аэрофлот
22576		№22	34	16	1937	СССР		документ
22581		№22	35	01	1937	СССР		подбит 05.08.38
22586	УСБ	№22	35	06	1937	СССР		6-й БАК
22598		№22	35	18	1937	СССР		испытания 1937
22617	ПС-40	№22	36	17	1937	СССР	СССР-Ш1671	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
22618		№22	36	18	1937	СССР		46-й СБАП испытания 10.37, сбит 1941
22619		№22	36	19	1937	СССР		сбит 1941
22631		№22	37	11	1937	Китай		17-я СБАЭ потерян при перегонке 25.10.37
22633		№22	37	13	1937	СССР	13	366-й АПББ
22637		№22	37	17	1937	Китай	0109	17-я СБАЭ
22664		№22	39	04	1937	СССР	6	38-й СБАП сбит 11.08.39
22668		№22	39	08	1937	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
22672		№22	39	12	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС М-103, винты испытания 193
22675		№22	39	15	1937	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
22684		№22	40	04	1937	СССР		ЦАГИ испытания 1942
22694	УСБ	№22	40	14	09.08.37	СССР		фото ЦВМА
22706		№22	41	06	1937	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
22723		№22	42	03	1937	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ, 50-й СБАП сбит 19.12.39
22724		№22	42	04	1937	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ, 213-я НБАД
22732		№22	42	12	1937	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
22741		№22	43	01	1937	СССР		50-й СБАП сбит 19.12.39
22751		№22	43	11	1937	СССР		документ
22755		№22	43	15	1937	СССР	8	34-й СБАП потерян 23.08.38
22772	ПС-40	№22	46	12	1937	СССР	СССР-Х193	НКЛХ
22820		№22	46	20	1937	СССР		
1\47		№22	47	01	1937	СССР		
4\47		№22	47	04	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС лыжи испытания 03.38
8\47		№22	47	08	1937	СССР		41-й СБАП потерян 20.12.39
10\47		№22	47	10	1937	СССР		41-й СБАП
11\47	ПС-40	№22	47	11	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2440	НИИ ГВФ
13\47		№22	47	13	1937	СССР		55-й СБАП сбит 1941
16\47		№22	47	16	1937	СССР	9	366-й АПББ
2\48		№22	48	02	1937	СССР		41-й СБАП сбит 01.12.39
6\48		№22	48	06	1937	СССР	15	366-й АПББ
9\48		№22	48	09	1937	СССР		163-й РАП
10\48	УСБ	№22	48	10	1937	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП 1942 №22850
11\48		№22	48	11	11.37	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 11.37-02.38 серийный с М-100А
14\48	УСБ	№22	48	14	1937	СССР		163-й РАП
17\48		№22	48	17	1937	СССР		41-й СБАП потерян 01.01.40
18\48	УСБ	№22	48	18	1937	СССР		163-й РАП
1\49		№22	49	01	1937	СССР		214-й СБАП
2\49		№22	49	02	1937	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
5\49		№22	49	05	1937	СССР		273-я САМ
6\49	ПС-40	№22	49	06	1937	СССР	СССР-Т471	КВЛП ГВФ
7\49		№22	49	07	1937	СССР		32-й СБАП
9\49		№22	49	09	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС новое шасси испытания 1938
10\49	УСБ	№22	49	10	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС новое шасси испытания 11.37
11\49		№22	49	11	1937	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
12\49		№22	49	12	1937	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
13\49		№22	49	13	1937	СССР		46-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
14\49	ПС-40	№22	49	14	1937	СССР	СССР-Ш1664	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
16\49	ПС-40	№22	49	16	1937	СССР	СССР-Ш1663	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
20\49	ПС-40	№22	49	20	1937	СССР	СССР-Ш1662	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
3\50	УСБ	№22	50	03	1937	СССР		60-й СБАП
8\50	УСБ	№22	50	08	1937	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
11\50	ПС-40	№22	50	11	1937	СССР	СССР-Ш1665	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
12\50	УСБ	№22	50	12	1937	СССР		134-й БАП
20\50	ПС-40	№22	50	20	1937	СССР	СССР-Ш1666	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
3\51	ПС-40	№22	51	03	1937	СССР	СССР-Ш1667	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
4\51		№22	51	04	1937	СССР		Балашовская ВАШ
14\51		№22	51	14	1937	СССР		Балашовская ВАШ
16\51		№22	51	16	1937	СССР		44-й СБАП
19\51		№22	51	19	1937	СССР		Балашовская ВАШ
20\51	ПС-40	№22	51	20	1937	СССР	СССР-Ш1668	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
4\52		№22	52	04	1937	СССР		Балашовская ВАШ
5\52	УСБ	№22	52	05	1937	СССР		205-й ББАП
6\52	ПС-40	№22	52	06	1937	СССР	СССР-Ш1669	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
10\52		№22	52	10	1937	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 11.10.41
11\53		№22	53	11	1937	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
13\53		№22	53	13	1937	СССР		потерян 02.12.37
16\53		№22	53	16	1937	СССР		10-й СБАП ТОФ
18\54		№22	54	18	1937	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
2\55		№22	55	02		СССР		66-я ОАЭ
3\55		№22	55	03		СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
8\55	ПС-40	№22	55	08		СССР	СССР-Ш1691	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
19\55		№22	55	19		СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
8\56		№22	56	08		СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
3\57		№22	57	03		СССР		10-й ГвНБАП
9\57		№22	57	09		СССР		452-й СБАП сбит 27.09.41
11\57		№22	57	11		СССР		ЗавбВО
16\57	УСБ	№22	57	16		СССР		опытный испытания 03.38
20\57		№22	57	20		СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
1\58		№22	58	01		СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
2\58	ПС-40	№22	58	02		СССР	СССР-Т228	1-е ЛУ ГВФ
4\58	ПС-40	№22	58	04		СССР	СССР-Л2442	Аэрофлот
5\58		№22	58	05		СССР		137-й СБАП
11\58		№22	58	11		СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
13\58	УСБ	№22	58	13		СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ, 279-й НБАП, 766-й ШАП
14\58		№22	58	14		СССР		72-й САП
16\58		№22	58	16		СССР		Балашовская ВАШ
17\58		№22	58	17		СССР		потерян на земле 1941
1\59		№22	59	01	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП
2\59		№22	59	02	1938	СССР		50-й СБАП сбит 17.02.40
4\59		№22	59	04	1938	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
5\59		№22	59	05	1938	СССР		Балашовская ВАШ
15\59		№22	59	15	1938	СССР		5-й ОСАП, 5-й ОСБАП сбит 01.02.40
17\59		№22	59	17	1938	СССР		Омская ВАШ потерян 27.01.43
18\59		№22	59	18	1938	СССР		Балашовская ВАШ
4\60		№22	60	04	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП
7\60		№22	60	07	1938	СССР		2-й СПАБ, Чкаловская ВАШ, 279-й НБАП
13\60		№22	60	13	1938	СССР		72-й САП сбит 19.01.40
19\60		№22	60	19	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
2\61		№22	61	02	1938	СССР		38-й СБАП
4\61		№22	61	04	1938	СССР		72-й САП сбит 08.07.41
5\62	ПС-40	№22	62	05	1938	СССР	СССР-Л2443	Аэрофлот потерян 22.05.42
18\62	ПС-40	№22	62	18	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1681	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
19\62		№22	62	19	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
1\63		№22	63	01	1938	СССР		потерян 17.11.39
4\63		№22	63	04	1938	СССР		66-я ОАЭ, 201-й СБАП сбит 12.07.41
8\63		№22	63	08	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 07.07.41
19\63		№22	63	19	1938	СССР		ХВАШСБ потерян 13.08.43
4\64		№22	64	04	1938	СССР		65-я ОАЭ
20\64	ПС-40	№22	64	20	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1687	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
2\65	УСБ	№22	65	02	1938	СССР		202-й БАП
5\65		№22	65	05	1938	СССР		16-й СБАП, 49-й СБАП
8\65	ПС-40	№22	65	08	1938	СССР	СССР-Т472	КВЛП ГВФ
9\65		№22	65	09	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
13\65		№22	65	13	1938	СССР		137-й СБАП
14\65		№22	65	14	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП потерян 08.41
16\65	ПС-40	№22	65	16	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1679	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
17\65		№22	65	17	1938	СССР		39-й СБАП, 311-й ОРАП
18\65		№22	65	18	1938	СССР		39-й СБАП потерян 29.02.40
20\65		№22	65	20	1938	СССР		66-я ОАЭ, 117-я АРЭ сбит 29.09.41
6\66		№22	66	06	1938	СССР		16-й СБАП
10\66		№22	66	10	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
12\66		№22	66	12	1938	СССР		Тоцкая ВАШ, Чкаловская ВАШ
14\66		№22	66	14	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
16\66		№22	66	16	1938	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 02.07.41
17\66		№22	66	17	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП, 66-я ОАЭ
19\66		№22	66	19	1938	СССР		99-й СБАП, Тамбовская ВАШ
20\66		№22	66	20	1938	СССР		5-й ОСАП, 5-й ОСБАП потерян 18.01.40
1\67		№22	67	01	1938	СССР		128-й СБАП
2\67		№22	67	02	1938	СССР	8	137-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
3\67		№22	67	03	1938	СССР		лыжи испытания 1938
6\67		№22	67	06	1938	СССР		Тоцкая ВАШ, Чкаловская ВАШ
7\67		№22	67	07	08.03.38	СССР		фото ЦВМА
8\67		№22	67	08	1938	СССР		24-й СБАП столкновение с 13\220
9\67		№22	67	09	1938	СССР		сбит
11\67		№22	67	11	1938	СССР		сбит
14\67		№22	67	14	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП
17\67		№22	67	17	1938	СССР		24-й СБАП сбит 21.12.39
18\67	ПС-40	№22	65	18	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1676	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
2\68		№22	68	02	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 1941
3\68		№22	68	03	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
8\68		№22	68	08	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
12\68		№22	68	12	1938	СССР		54-й СБАП
15\68		№22	68	15	1938	СССР		31-й СБАП, 54-й СБАП
16\68	ПС-40	№22	68	16	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1693	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
19\68	УСБ	№22	68	19	1938	СССР		28-я ОРАЭ СФ сбит 23.12.41
2\69		№22	69	02	1938	СССР		Тоцкая ВАШ, Чкаловская ВАШ
3\69		№22	69	03	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП
4\69	УСБ	№22	69	04	1938	СССР		173-й АП, 27-й ИАП СФ
5\69		№22	69	05	1938	СССР		54-й СБАП сбит 21.02.40
6\69		№22	69	06	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ, 279-й НБАП
8\69		№22	69	08	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП
9\69		№22	69	09	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП, Ворошиловградская ВАШ
11\69		№22	69	11	1938	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 30.06.41
13\69		№22	69	13	1938	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 02.07.41
14\69	ПС-40	№22	69	14	1938	СССР	СССР-Т473	КВЛП ГВФ
15\69		№22	69	15	1938	СССР		Тоцкая ВАШ, Чкаловская ВАШ
16\69		№22	69	16	1938	СССР	5	24-й СБАП сбит 01.12.39
18\69		№22	69	18	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
20\69	ПС-40	№22	69	20	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1688	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
1\70		№22	70	01	1938	СССР		39-й СБАП сбит 23.02.40
2\70		№22	70	02	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП
4\70		№22	70	04	1938	СССР		41-й СБАП
7\70		№22	70	07	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП
8\70		№22	70	08	1938	СССР		283-я САМ
12\70		№22	70	12	1938	СССР		сбит
15\70		№22	70	15	1938	СССР		46-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
16\70		№22	70	16	1938	СССР		137-й СБАП столкновение на земле с СБ 19\241 потерян 22.07.41
20\70	ПС-40	№22	70	20	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1675	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
1\71		№22	71	01	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
4\71		№22	71	04	1938	СССР		54-й СБАП сбит 17.01.40
6\71	ПС-40	№22	71	06	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1682	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
7\71		№22	71	07	1938	СССР		16-й СБАП, 49-й СБАП
8\71		№22	71	08	1938	СССР		95-й СБАП
10\71		№22	71	10	1938	СССР	11	163-й РАП, 366-й АПББ, 459-й НБАП
11\71		№22	71	11	1938	СССР		24-й СБАП
12\71		№22	71	12	1938	СССР		54-й СБАП
14\71		№22	71	14	1938	СССР		41-й СБАП потерян 20.12.39
15\71	ПС-40	№22	71	15	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1674	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
16\71		№22	71	16	1938	СССР		6-й ББАП 
17\71		№22	71	17	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
2\72		№22	72	02	1938	СССР		41-й СБАП сбит 01.12.39
3\72		№22	72	03	1938	СССР		2-й СБАП сбит 21.02.40
4\72	ПС-40	№22	72	04	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1689	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
5\72		№22	72	05	1938	СССР		95-й СБАП
8\72		№22	72	08	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП, Ворошиловградская ВАШ
11\72		№22	72	11	1938	СССР		34-й СБАП сбит 1941
12\72		№22	72	12	1938	СССР		54-й СБАП, Тоцкая ВАШ, Чкаловская ВАШ
14\72		№22	72	14	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 23.12.39
1\73		№22	73	01	1938	СССР		документ
3\73		№22	73	03	1938	СССР		46-й СБАП захвачен 06-07.41 Германия
8\73	УСБ	№22	73	08	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
11\73	ПС-40	№22	73	11	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1670	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
15\73		№22	73	15	1938	СССР		16-й СБАП
5\74		№22	74	05	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 11.07.42
7\74		№22	74	07	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
8\74	ПС-40	№22	74	08	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1672	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
11\74	ПС-40	№22	74	11	1938	СССР	СССР-Т481	КВЛП ГВФ
12\74	УСБ	№22	74	12	1938	СССР		Поставская ВАШ потерян 28.05.41
17\74		№22	74	17	1938	СССР		46-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
4\75		№22	75	04	1938	СССР		31-й СБАП захвачен 06-07.41 Германия
5\75		№22	75	05	1938	СССР		31-й СБАП столкновение в воздухе с 17\91 05.01.40
8\75		№22	75	08	1938	СССР		214-й СБАП
12\75		№22	75	12	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
20\75		№22	75	20	1938	СССР		99-й СБАП, Тамбовская ВАШ
2\76		№22	76	02	1938	СССР		4-я ВЭ, 140-й СБАП
8\76	ПС-40	№22	76	08	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1677	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
9\76		№22	76	09	1938	СССР		63-й СБАП потерян 14.07.41
15\76		№22	76	15	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
16\76		№22	76	16	1938	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 20.01.40
18\76		№22	76	18	1938	СССР		33-й СБАП потерян 10.02.40
19\76		№22	76	19	1938	СССР		Балашовская ВАШ
2\77		№22	77	02	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
5\77	ПС-40	№22	77	05	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1650	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
9\77		№22	77	09	1938	СССР		НИИ ВВC М100А испытания 05-06.38
11\77		№22	77	11	1938	СССР		48-й СБАП потерян 25.02.40
14\77	УСБ	№22	77	14	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
18\77		№22	77	18	1938	СССР		72-й СБАП, 44-й СБАП сбит 06.07.41
2\78		№22	78	02	1938	СССР		1-й ГвМТАП
3\78	УСБ	№22	78	03	19.04.38	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6\78		№22	78	06	1938	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
7\78	УСБ	№22	78	07	1938	СССР		Энгельс ВАШ
8\78		№22	78	08	1938	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 13.08.41
9\78		№22	78	09	1938	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ потерян 14.01.40
12\78		№22	78	12	1938	СССР		118-я ОРАЭ сбит 12.07.41
17\78	УСБ	№22	78	17	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
18\78	ПС-40	№22	78	18	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1686	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
1\79		№22	79	01	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ, Поставская ВАШ
2\79		№22	79	02	1938	СССР		24-й СБАП
6\79		№22	79	06	1938	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
7\79	УСБ	№22	79	07	13.04.38	СССР		1-я ДРАЭ, Чкаловская ВАШ, 279-й НБАП потерян 31.07.43
8\79		№22	79	08	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ, Поставская ВАШ
9\79	ПС-40	№22	79	09	07.04.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1652	2-е ЛУ ГВФ, 1-я ДРАЭ
10\79		№22	79	10	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП
13\79		№22	79	13	1938	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 26.06.41
15\79		№22	79	15	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
17\79	ПС-40	№22	79	17	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1653	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
1\80		№22	80	01	1938	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 01.12.39
9\80		№22	80	09	1938	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 1941
10\80	УСБ	№22	80	10	1938	СССР		Балашовская ВАШ
11\80		№22	80	11	1938	СССР		50-й СБАП сбит 30.01.40
12\80	УСБ	№22	80	12	1938	СССР		137-й СБАП потерян 03.11.41
13\80		№22	80	13	1938	СССР		Саратовская ВАШ
1\81		№22	81	01	1938	СССР		55-й ДБАП
3\81		№22	81	03	1938	СССР		72-й САП
4\81		№22	81	04	1938	СССР		72-й САП потерян 25.12.39
5\81		№22	81	05	1938	СССР		Балашовская ВАШ
6\81	ПС-40	№22	81	06	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1651	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
7\81	УСБ	№22	81	07	1938	СССР		35-й СБАП, Тамбовское ВАУ
9\81		№22	81	09	1938	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 10.08.41
11\81		№22	81	10	1938	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 14.01.40
14\81		№22	81	14	1938	СССР	2	72-й САП потерян 25.12.39
18\81		№22	81	18	1938	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 06.10.42
20\81		№22	81	20	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
2\82	УСБ	№22	82	02	15.05.38	СССР		фото ЦВМА
3\82		№22	82	03	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП
4\82		№22	82	04	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП, Ворошиловградская ВАШ
5\82		№22	82	05	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП
7\82		№22	82	07	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП
8\82		№22	82	08	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП, Роганьская ВАШ
10\82		№22	82	10	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП, Роганьская ВАШ
15\82		№22	82	15	1938	СССР		документ
60\82		№22	82	20	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП
1\83		№22	83	01	07.38	СССР		М-103 первый эталон 2-го полугодия 1938
2\83		№22	83	02	1938	СССР		НИИ ВВC подвесные баки испытания 09-10.38 эталон 2-го полугодия 1938
9\83		№22	83	09	1938	СССР		16-й СБАП, 49-й СБАП
10\83		№22	83	10	1938	СССР		16-й СБАП
11\83		№22	83	11	1938	СССР		ЦАГИ
13\83	ПС-40	№22	83	13	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1683	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
14\83	УСБ	№22	83	14	1938	СССР		Таганрогская ВАШ потерян 24.05.41
15\83	УСБ	№22	83	15	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
17\83	УСБ	№22	83	17	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
20\83		№22	83	20	1938	СССР		Роганьская ВАШ
1\84		№22	84	01	1938	СССР		9-й СБАП
2\84		№22	84	02	1938	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 30.12.42
4\84		№22	84	04	1938	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 30.12.42
5\84		№22	84	05	20.05.38	СССР		фото ЦВМА
8\84		№22	84	08	1938	СССР		16-й СБАП
10\84		№22	84	10	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
11\84		№22	84	11	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
13\84		№22	84	13	1938	СССР		16-й СБАП, 49-й СБАП
14\84		№22	84	14	1938	СССР		16-й СБАП потерян 17.02.40
15\84		№22	84	15	1938	СССР		16-й СБАП
16\84	ПС-40	№22	84	16	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1690	16-й СБАП, 49-й СБАП, 2-е ЛУ ГВФ
5\86		№22	86	05	1938	СССР		потерян 1941
10\86		№22	86	10	1938	СССР		18-й СБАП сбит 19.12.39
11\86		№22	86	11	1938	СССР		99-й СБАП сбит 06.41
17\86		№22	86	17	05.38	СССР		фото ЦВМА
18\86		№22	86	18	05.38	СССР		фото ЦВМА
20\86		№22	86	20	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП, Ворошиловградская ВАШ
1\87		№22	87	01	1938	СССР		16-й СБАП
3\87		№22	87	03	1938	СССР		16-й СБАП
9\87	ПС-40	№22	87	09	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1692	2-е ЛУ ГВФ, 137-й СБАП сбит 26.06.41
12\87		№22	87	12	02.06.38	СССР		фото ЦВМА
14\87		№22	87	14	1938	СССР		18-й СБАП сбит 18.02.40
15\87		№22	87	15	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП, Ворошиловградская ВАШ, 55-й ДБАП
16\87		№22	87	16	1938	СССР		18-й СБАП сбит 21.12.39
17\87		№22	87	17	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП, Ворошиловградская ВАШ
19\87		№22	87	19	1938	СССР		9-й СБАП
3\88		№22	88	03	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП, 284-й БАП сбит 30.07.41
6\88	ПС-40	№22	88	06	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1673	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
9\88	УСБ	№22	88	09	1938	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП, 135-й ГвБАП
12\88	ПС-40	№22	88	12	1938	СССР	СССР-И277	НКАП
20\88		№22	88	20	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП
1\90		№22	90	01	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
3\90		№22	90	03	1938	СССР		279-й БАП потерян 06.12.42
11\90		№22	90	11	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 07.41
12\90	ПС-40	№22	90	12	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1681	1-е ЛУ ГВФ
13\90		№22	90	13	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП
16\90		№22	90	16	1938	СССР		55-й СБАП сбит 1941
17\90		№22	90	17	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
18\90		№22	90	18	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 06.07.41
4\91		№22	91	04	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП
5\91		№22	91	05	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП потерян 29.02.40
6\91		№22	91	06	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП потерян 29.02.40
7\91	ПС-40	№22	91	12	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1680	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
9\91		№22	91	09	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП, 33-й БАП
10\91		№22	91	10	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП, Роганьская ВАШ
11\91		№22	91	11	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП, Роганьская ВАШ
13\91		№22	91	13	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП, Ворошиловградская ВАШ
14\91		№22	91	14	1938	СССР		60-й СБАП, Ворошиловградская ВАШ
15\91		№22	91	15	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
16\91	ПС-40	№22	91	16	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1685	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
17\91		№22	91	17	1938	СССР		31-й СБАП столкновение в воздухе с 5\75 05.01.40
19\91		№22	91	19	1938	СССР		31-й СБАП потерян 05.01.40
20\91		№22	91	20	1938	СССР		Саратовская ВАШ
1\92		№22	92	01	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП столкновение в воздухе 19\133 05.03.40
2\92		№22	92	02	1938	СССР	3	44-й СБАП потерян 30.01.40
4\92		№22	92	04	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 23.12.39
5\92		№22	92	05	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 07.07.41
7\92		№22	92	07	1938	СССР		46-й СБАП, 54-й СБАП
8\92	УСБ	№22	92	08	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
11\92	УСБ	№22	92	08	1938	СССР		99-й СБАП
13\92		№22	92	13	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП
14\92		№22	92	14	1938	СССР		58-й СБАП сбит 29.01.40
15\92		№22	92	15	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП
19\92		№22	92	19	1938	СССР		58-й СБАП сбит 29.01.40
20\92		№22	92	20	1938	СССР		118-я ОРАЭ сбит 28.09.41
1\93		№22	93	01	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
10\93		№22	93	10	1938	СССР		54-й СБАП сбит 17.01.40
11\93		№22	93	11	1938	СССР		54-й СБАП сбит 05.01.40
12\93		№22	93	12	1938	СССР	10	54-й СБАП сбит 17.01.40
13\93		№22	93	13	1938	СССР		Тоцкая ВАШ, Чкаловская ВАШ
15\93		№22	93	15	1938	СССР		118-й МРАП
16\93		№22	93	16	1938	СССР		18-й СБАП сбит 01.01.40
17\93		№22	93	17	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП
18\93		№22	93	18	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 06.07.41
19\93		№22	93	19	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП
20\93		№22	93	20	1938	СССР		46-й СБАП, 54-й СБАП
1\94	ПС-40	№22	94	01	1938	СССР	СССР-Т480	КВЛП ГВФ
3\94		№22	94	03	1938	СССР		54-й СБАП сбит 19.12.39
4\94		№22	94	04	1938	СССР		18-й СБАП потерян 05.01.40
7\94		№22	94	07	1938	СССР		46-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
8\94		№22	94	08	1938	СССР		54-й СБАП
9\94		№22	94	09	1938	СССР		10-й ГвБАП потерян 19.11.42
11\94		№22	94	11	1938	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 20.10.41
13\94	УСБ	№22	94	13	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
15\94		№22	94	15	1938	СССР		ЛВАТУ
16\94		№22	94	16	1938	СССР		документ
17\94		№22	94	17	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП потерян 30.01.40
18\94		№22	94	18	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 23.12.39
19\94		№22	94	19	1938	СССР		58-й СБАП сбит 03.07.41
20\94	ПС-40	№22	94	20	1938	СССР	СССР-Т482	Аэрофлот
5\95		№22	95	05	1938	СССР		5-й ОСАП, 5-й ОСБАП сбит 21.02.40
6\95	ПС-40	№22	95	06	1938	СССР	СССР-Л2444	Аэрофлот
7\95	ПС-40	№22	95	07	1938	СССР	СССР-Л2445	Аэрофлот
8\95	ПС-40	№22	95	08	1938	СССР	СССР-Л2446	Аэрофлот
9\95	ПС-40	№22	95	09	1938	СССР	СССР-Л2447	Аэрофлот
10\95	ПС-40	№22	95	10	1938	СССР	СССР-Л2448	Аэрофлот
11\95	ПС-40	№22	95	11	1938	СССР	СССР-Л2449	Аэрофлот
12\95	ПС-40	№22	95	12	1938	СССР	СССР-Л2451	Аэрофлот, 95-й СБАП
13\95	ПС-40	№22	95	13	1938	СССР	СССР-Л2450	Аэрофлот
14\95	ПС-40	№22	95	14	1938	СССР	СССР-Л2452	Аэрофлот
15\95	ПС-40	№22	95	15	1938	СССР	СССР-Л2453	Аэрофлот
16\95	ПС-40	№22	95	16	1938	СССР	СССР-Л2454	Аэрофлот
18\95	ПС-40	№22	95	18	1938	СССР	СССР-Л2455	Аэрофлот
19\95	ПС-40	№22	95	19	1938	СССР	СССР-Л2456	Аэрофлот
20\95	ПС-40	№22	95	20	1938	СССР	СССР-Л2457	Аэрофлот
2\96		№22	96	02	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП
3\96		№22	96	03	1938	СССР		24-й СБАП, Чкаловская ВАШ, Поставская ВАШ
4\96		№22	96	04	1938	СССР		65-я ОАЭ
5\96		№22	96	05	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
6\96		№22	96	06	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
7\96		№22	96	07	1938	СССР		65-я ОАЭ
8\96		№22	96	08	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
9\96		№22	96	09	1938	СССР		163-й РАП, УАП ВАКШС, 63-й СБАП, 55-й СБАП
10\96		№22	96	10	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
11\96		№22	96	11	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
12\96		№22	96	12	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
13\96		№22	96	13	1938	СССР		24-й СБАП сбит 21.12.39
15\96		№22	96	15	1938	СССР	4	24-й СБАП сбит 21.12.39
16\96		№22	96	16	1938	СССР		24-й СБАП, 137-й СБАП сбит 15.07.41
19\96		№22	96	19	1938	СССР		5-й ОСАП, 5-й ОСБАП потерян 19.01.40
20\96		№22	96	20	1938	СССР		24-й СБАП потерян 29.12.39
2\97		№22	97	02	1938	СССР		24-й СБАП
5\97	УСБ	№22	97	05	1938	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
6\97		№22	97	06	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП
8\97		№22	97	08	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП, 137-й СБАП сбит 26.06.41
11\97		№22	97	11	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП
14\97		№22	97	14	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 23.12.39
15\97		№22	97	15	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 11.02.40
16\97		№22	97	16	1938	СССР		31-й СБАП, 44-й СБАП испытания 1939 М-100АУ
18\97		№22	97	18	1938	СССР		31-й СБАП испытания 1939 М-100АУ
20\97		№22	97	20	1938	СССР		31-й СБАП испытания 1939 М-100АУ 137-й СБАП
5\98		№22	98	05	1938	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 17.07.41
6\98		№22	98	06	1938	СССР		18-й СБАП потерян 28.01.40
8\98		№22	98	08	1938	СССР		АФО ЯАГП
9\98		№22	98	09	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП
12\98		№22	98	12	1938	СССР		95-й СБАП
13\98		№22	98	13	1938	СССР	7	48-й СБАП потерян 18.02.40
15\98		№22	98	15	1938	СССР		Энгельская ВАШ
16\98		№22	98	16	1938	СССР		48-й СБАП сбит 14.02.40
20\98		№22	98	20	1938	СССР		48-й СБАП сбит 10.03.40
1\99		№22	99	01	1938	СССР		213-я НБАД потерян 18.08.42
2\99		№22	99	02	1938	СССР	3	24-й СБАП, 44-й СБАП потерян 30.01.40
5\99		№22	99	05	1938	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 02.03.40
8\99		№22	99	08	1938	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
12\99		№22	99	12	1938	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 28.06.41
13\99		№22	99	13	1938	СССР		137-й СБАП потерян 02.07.41
15\99		№22	99	15	1938	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 02.11.41
16\99		№22	99	16	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ, Поставская ВАШ
17\99		№22	99	17	1938	СССР		24-й СБАП сбит 19.01.40
20\99		№22	99	20	1938	СССР	13	18-й СБАП сбит по ошибке 01.01.40
3\100		№22	100	03	1938	СССР		18-й СБАП сбит 19.12.39
8\100		№22	100	08	1938	СССР		Энгельская ВАШ
14\100		№22	100	14	1938	СССР		Энгельская ВАШ
16\100		№22	100	16	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП
20\100		№22	100	20	1938	СССР		18-й СБАП потерян 11.01.40
6\101		№22	101	06	1938	СССР		18-й СБАП потерян 11.01.40
7\101		№22	101	07	1938	СССР		АФО ЯАГП
9\101		№22	101	09	1938	СССР		испытания 04.39
10\101		№22	101	10	1938	СССР		18-й СБАП потерян 17.01.40
11\101		№22	101	11	1938	СССР		31-й СБАП испытания 1939 М-103
12\101		№22	101	12	1938	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 29.11.41
16\101		№22	101	16	1938	СССР	12	41-й СБАП сбит 01.12.39
17\101		№22	101	17	1938	СССР		31-й СБАП испытания 1939 М-103
19\101		№22	101	19	1938	СССР		31-й СБАП испытания 1939 М-103
20\101		№22	101	20	1938	СССР	9	41-й СБАП сбит 01.12.39 Финляндия
2\102		№22	102	02	1938	СССР		367-й БАП сбит 04.43
6\102		№22	102	06	1938	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 28.06.41
8\102		№22	102	08	1938	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06.41
13\102		№22	102	13	1938	СССР		41-й СБАП сбит 20.12.39
13\102		№22	102	14	1938	СССР		163-й РАП
18\102		№22	102	18	1938	СССР		48-й СБАП потерян 30.01.40
20\102		№22	102	20	1938	СССР	9	41-й СБАП сбит 01.12.39
4\103		№22	103	04	1938	СССР		41-й СБАП сбит 01.01.40
5\103		№22	103	05	1938	СССР		испытания 1939
8\103		№22	103	08	1938	СССР		95-й СБАП
10\103		№22	103	10	1938	СССР		41-й СБАП потерян 07.01.40
12\103		№22	103	12	1938	СССР		163-й РАП, 55-й СБАП
15\103		№22	103	15	1938	СССР		452-й СБАП сбит 11.09.41
16\103		№22	103	16	1938	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
19\103		№22	103	19	1938	СССР		41-й СБАП потерян 07.01.40
6\104		№22	104	06	1939	СССР		завод №22 доп. бомбовая подвеска, испытания 05.39
7\104		№22	104	07	1939	СССР		95-й СБАП
11\104		№22	104	11	1939	СССР		163-й РАП, 366-й БАП сбит 1941
13\104		№22	104	13	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 17.02.40
14\104		№22	104	14	1939	СССР		34-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 1941
20\104		№22	104	20	1939	СССР		сбит 12.39- 03.40
4\105		№22	105	04	1939	СССР		73-й БАП потерян 20.07.45
3\106		№22	106	03	1939	СССР		55-й СБАП сбит 24.07.41
4\107		№22	107	04	1939	СССР		авария 13.01.39
7\107		№22	107	07	1939	СССР		95-й СБАП
9\107		№22	107	09	1939	СССР		1-й НБАП потерян 11.11.42
13\107		№22	107	13	1939	СССР		авария 13.01.39
16\107		№22	107	16	1939	СССР		сбит 1941
18\107		№22	107	18	1939	СССР		283-я САМ
2\108		№22	108	02	1939	СССР		48-й СБАП сбит 17.02.40
5\108		№22	108	05	1939	СССР		163-й РАП
6\108		№22	108	06	1939	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит по ошибке 14.07.41
8\108		№22	108	08	1939	СССР		163-й РАП
9\108	УСБ	№22	108	09	1939	СССР		173-й СБАП, 99-й СБАП
12\108		№22	108	12	1939	СССР		49-й СБАП
13\108		№22	108	13	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 02.03.40
15\108		№22	108	15	1939	СССР		Саратовская ВАШ
17\108		№22	108	17	1939	СССР		Саратовская ВАШ
18\108		№22	108	18	1939	СССР		Саратовская ВАШ
19\108		№22	108	19	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП
20\108		№22	108	20	1939	СССР		163-й РАП
1\109		№22	109	01	1939	СССР		Саратовская ВАШ
2\109		№22	109	02	1939	СССР		16-й СБАП, 49-й СБАП
5\109		№22	109	05	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП потерян 20.12.39
6\109		№22	109	06	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
7\109		№22	109	07	1939	СССР		Саратовская ВАШ
8\109		№22	109	08	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 13.01.40
11\109		№22	109	11	1939	СССР		Саратовская ВАШ
13\109		№22	109	13	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП
14\109		№22	109	14	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП сбит 12.02.40
18\109		№22	109	18	1939	СССР		163-й РАП
20\109		№22	109	20	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-08.41
1\110		№22	110	01	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП сбит 01.12.39
7\110		№22	110	07	1939	СССР		163-й РАП
11\110	УСБ	№22	110	11	1939	СССР		163-й РАП
12\110		№22	110	12	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП потерян 18.12.39
13\110		№22	110	13	1939	СССР	2	41-й СБАП сбит 01.12.39
15\110		№22	110	15	1939	СССР		Саратовская ВАШ
17\110		№22	110	17	1939	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
19\110		№22	110	19	1939	СССР		63-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 08.07.41
20\110		№22	110	20	1939	СССР	4	35-й СБАП сбит 20.01.40
3\111		№22	111	03	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 20.01.40
6\111		№22	111	06	1939	СССР		55-й СБАП
7\111		№22	111	07	1939	СССР		150-й СБАП авария 1941
10\111		№22	111	10	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
12\111		№22	111	12	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06.41
14\111		№22	111	14	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
16\111		№22	111	16	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП
2\112		№22	112	02	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП
5\112		№22	112	05	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
7\112		№22	112	07	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП
10\112		№22	112	10	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
17\112		№22	112	17	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП, Тамбовское ВАУ
19\112		№22	112	19	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
8\113		№22	113	08	1939	СССР		Энгельская ВАШ
11\113		№22	113	11	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-08.41
14\113		№22	113	14	1939	СССР		Энгельская ВАШ
2\114		№22	114	02	1939	СССР		54-й СБАП
3\114		№22	114	03	1939	СССР		95-й СБАП
6\114		№22	114	06	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06.41
7\114		№22	114	07	1939	СССР		63-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 26.07.41
9\114		№22	114	09	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП
10\114		№22	114	10	09.02.39	СССР		118-я ОРАЭ сбит 12.07.41
11\114		№22	114	11	02.39	СССР	2	5-й ОСАП, 35-й СБАП потерян 09.03.40
13\114		№22	114	13	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП
14\114		№22	114	14	02.39	СССР		5-й ОСАП, 5-й ОСБАП сбит 09.03.40
15\114		№22	114	15	1939	СССР		5-й ОСАП, 5-й ОСБАП, 137-й СБАП сбит 31.07.41
17\114		№22	114	17	1939	СССР		5-й ОСАП, 5-й ОСБАП, 137-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 28.06.41
18\114		№22	114	18	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 17.01.40
20\114		№22	114	20	1939	СССР		118-я ОРАЭ сбит 12.07.41
4\115		№22	115	04	02.39	СССР		13-й СБАП сбит 19.12.39
5\115		№22	115	05	02.39	СССР	1	13-й СБАП сбит 25.12.39
11\115		№22	115	11	02.39	СССР		13-й СБАП потерян 20.01.40
12\115		№22	115	12	02.39	СССР		55-й ДБАП
15\115		№22	115	15	02.39	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 21.07.41
16\115		№22	115	16	1939	СССР		39-й СБАП сбит 13.02.40
20\115		№22	115	20	02.39	СССР		367-й БАП потерян 04.43
1\116		№22	116	01	09.02.39	СССР		документ
2\116		№22	116	02	18.02.39	СССР		документ
4\116		№22	116	04	1939	СССР		118-я ОРАЭ сбит 28.09.41
5\116		№22	116	05	18.02.39	СССР		311-й ОРАП
10\116	УСБ	№22	116	10	1939	СССР		Польша Деблин
15\116		№22	116	15	1939	СССР		2-й ГвКАП потерян 05.04.42
20\116		№22	116	20	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 28.06.41
2\117		№22	117	02	1939	СССР		367-й БАП уничтожен на земле 04.43
8\117		№22	117	08	1939	СССР		56-й СБАП сбит 21.08.39
12\117		№22	117	12	1939	СССР		311-й ОРАП
13\117		№22	117	13	1939	СССР		151-я ОРАЭ сбит 21.12.41
20\117		№22	117	20	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП
1\118		№22	118	01	1939	СССР		33-й СБАП
6\118		№22	118	06	1939	СССР		18-й СБАП сбит 19.12.39
10\118		№22	118	10	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
11\118		№22	118	11	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
13\118		№22	118	13	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП
16\118		№22	118	16	1939	СССР		13-й СБАП сбит 29.12.39
20\118		№22	118	20	1939	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
9\119		№22	119	09	1939	СССР		57-я БАД
4\120		№22	120	04	1939	СССР		55-й СБАП сбит 1941
6\120		№22	120	06	1939	СССР		55-й СБАП сбит 1941
13\120		№22	120	13	1939	СССР		18-й СБАП сбит 20.01.40
20\120		№22	120	20	1939	СССР		55-й СБАП сбит 1941
4\121		№22	121	04	1939	СССР		40-й АППБ ЧФ потерян 05.07.42
15\121		№22	121	15	1939	СССР		фото ЦВМА
18\121		№22	121	18	1939	СССР		367-й БАП сбит 12.03.43
9\122		№22	122	09	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП потерян 05.07.41
12\122		№22	122	12	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06.41
18\122		№22	122	18	1939	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ, Поставская ВАШ
20\122		№22	122	20	1939	СССР		13-й СБАП потерян 05.03.40
15\123	УСБ	№22	123	15	1939	СССР		1-я ВА
3\124		№22	124	03	1939	СССР		151-я ОРАЭ сбит 26.12.41
10\124		№22	124	10	1939	СССР		54-й СБАП
11\124		№22	124	11	1939	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
18\124		№22	124	18	1939	СССР		367-й БАП сбит 04.43
14\125		№22	125	14	1939	СССР		37-й СБАП сбит 29.07.41
18\125		№22	125	18	1939	СССР		10-й ГвНБАП
2\126		№22	126	02	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 08.07.41
4\126		№22	126	04	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП потерян 07.41
6\126		№22	126	06	1939	СССР		33-й СБАП сбит 09.03.40
12\126		№22	126	12	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП, 118-я ОРАЭ потерян 21.11.41
16\126		№22	126	16	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 02.07.41
20\126		№22	126	20	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 11.10.41
16\127		№22	127	16	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 02.07.41
17\127		№22	127	17	1939	СССР		55-й СБАП
3\128		№22	128	03	1939	СССР		37-й СБАП сбит 29.07.41
15\128		№22	128	15	1939	СССР		34-й СБАП потерян 01.02.42
4\129		№22	129	04	1939	СССР		456-й БАП, потерян 1942, Монино
12\129		№22	129	12	1939	СССР		37-й СБАП сбит 29.07.41
2\130		№22	130	02	1939	СССР		37-й СБАП сбит 29.07.41
8\130		№22	130	08	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
16\130		№22	130	16	1939	СССР		37-й СБАП сбит 05.08.41
17\130		№22	130	17	1939	СССР		37-й СБАП сбит 02.08.41
18\130		№22	130	18	1939	СССР		55-й СБАП сбит 1941
11\131		№22	131	11	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
14\132		№22	132	14	1939	СССР		10-й ГвБАП
18\132		№22	132	18	1939	СССР		34-й СБАП
19\132		№22	132	19	1939	СССР		118-й МРАП потерян 08.07.41
1\133		№22	133	01	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
5\133		№22	133	05	1939	СССР		66-я ОАЭ, 205-й СБАП сбит 07.08.41
8\133		№22	133	08	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП
15\133		№22	133	15	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 21.07.41
19\133		№22	133	19	1938	СССР		44-й СБАП столкновение в воздухе 1\92 05.03.40, 118-я ОРАЭ сбит 12.07.41
1\134		№22	134	01	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
3\134		№22	134	03	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
4\134		№22	134	04	1939	СССР	11	44-й СБАП сбит 25.12.39
6\134		№22	134	06	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
7\134		№22	134	07	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 19.12.39
9\134		№22	134	09	1939	СССР		66-я ОАЭ
10\134		№22	134	10	1939	СССР	1	44-й СБАП сбит 10.02.40
12\134		№22	134	12	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
13\134		№22	134	13	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП, 118-я ОРАЭ сбит 28.09.41
14\134		№22	134	14	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 28.06.41
15\134		№22	134	15	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
16\134		№22	134	16	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
19\134		№22	134	19	1939	СССР		66-я ОАЭ
20\134		№22	134	20	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
1\135		№22	135	01	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 13.02.40
4\135		№22	135	04	1939	СССР	8	72-й САП сбит 25.12.39
10\135		№22	135	10	1939	СССР		24-й СБАП
11\135		№22	135	11	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 21.07.41
12\135		№22	135	12	1939	СССР		24-й СБАП
15\135		№22	135	15	1939	СССР		118-й МРАП сбит 03.07.41
20\135		№22	135	20	1939	СССР		163-й РАП
1\136		№22	136	01	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС воздушный тральщик
3\136		№22	136	03	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 23.12.39
5\136		№22	136	05	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
8\136		№22	136	08	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 04.07.41
10\136		№22	136	10	1939	СССР		Саратовская ВАШ
13\136		№22	136	13	1939	СССР		документ
15\136		№22	136	15	1939	СССР		33-й СБАП
19\136		№22	136	19	1939	СССР	3	44-й СБАП потерян 26.12.39
1\137	ПС-41	№22	137	01	1939	СССР	СССР-И588	НКАП
2\137		№22	137	02	1939	СССР		33-й СБАП
3\137		№22	137	03	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 29.06.41
4\137		№22	137	04	1939	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 14.08.41
5\137		№22	137	05	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07.39
7\137		№22	137	07	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 04.07.41
13\137		№22	137	13	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 1941
18\137		№22	137	18	1939	СССР		72-й СБАП сбит 04.07.41
19\137		№22	137	19	1939	СССР		38-й СБАП
1\138		№22	138	01	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 12.01.40
10\138		№22	138	10	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
9\139		№22	139	09	1939	СССР		163-й РАП
13\139		№22	139	13	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 12.01.40
4\140		№22	140	04	1939	СССР		72-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
7\140		№22	140	07	1939	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
10\140		№22	140	10	1939	СССР		72-й САП потерян 02.12.39
13\140		№22	140	13	1939	СССР		72-й САП сбит 23.07.41
14\140		№22	140	14	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
19\140		№22	140	19	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
4\141		№22	141	04	1939	СССР		72-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
9\141		№22	141	09	1939	СССР		163-й РАП
16\141		№22	141	16	1939	СССР		лыжи испытания 01.40
20\141		№22	141	20	1939	СССР

1\А		№22	А	01	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 15.07.41
5\А		№22	А	05	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
6\А		№22	А	06	1939	СССР		63-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 07.41
7\А		№22	А	07	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП сбит 1941
9\А		№22	А	09	1939	СССР		Балашовское ВВАУЛ
14\А		№22	А	14	1939	СССР		163-й РАП
15\А		№22	А	15	1939	СССР		34-й СБАП потерян 20.01.42
16\А	ПС-40	№22	А	16	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2458	Аэрофлот
17\А	ПС-40	№22	А	17	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2459	Аэрофлот
19\А	ПС-40	№22	А	19	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2461	Аэрофлот
20\А	ПС-40	№22	А	20	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2462	Аэрофлот
2\Б		№22	Б	02	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
3\Б		№22	Б	03	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
11\Б		№22	Б	11	1939	СССР	15	41-й СБАП, 366-й АПББ
12\Б	УСБ	№22	Б	12	1939	СССР		15-я ВА
15\Б	ПС-40	№22	Б	15	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2463	Аэрофлот
16\Б	ПС-40	№22	Б	16	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2464	Аэрофлот
17\Б	ПС-40	№22	Б	17	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2465	Аэрофлот
18\Б	ПС-40	№22	Б	18	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2466	Аэрофлот потерян 26.05.42
19\Б	ПС-40	№22	Б	19	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2467	Аэрофлот
20\Б	ПС-40	№22	Б	20	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2468	Аэрофлот
9\В		№22	В	09	1939	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 28.08.42
11\В		№22	В	11	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания М-103 08-12.38, 05-06.39, 279-й НБАП потерян 25.07.43
12\В	ПС-40	№22	В	12	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2469	Аэрофлот
13\В	ПС-40	№22	В	13	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2470?	Аэрофлот
16\В		№22	В	16	1939	СССР		279-й НБАП
3\Г		№22	Г	03	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП, Ворошиловградская ВАШ, 55-й ДБАП потерян 11.05.42
6\Г		№22	Г	06	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП, Ворошиловградская ВАШ
9\Г		№22	Г	09	1939	СССР		48-й СБАП сбит по ошибке 14.02.40
10\Г		№22	Г	10	1939	СССР		1-й НБАП сбит 09.12.42
11\Г		№22	Г	11	1939	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
16\Г		№22	Г	16	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП сбит 1941
18\Г		№22	Г	18	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
20\Г		№22	Г	20	1939	СССР		34-й СБАП, 18-й СБАП
2\Д		№22	Д	02	1939	СССР		48-й СБАП сбит 20.02.40
3\Д		№22	Д	03	1939	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
4\Д	ПС-40	№22	Д	04	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2481	Аэрофлот
6\Д	ПС-40	№22	Д	06	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2482	Аэрофлот
7\Д	ПС-40	№22	Д	07	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2479	Аэрофлот
8\Д	ПС-40	№22	Д	08	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2483	Аэрофлот потерян 15.12.41
11\Д	ПС-40	№22	Д	11	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2480	Аэрофлот
12\Д	ПС-40	№22	Д	12	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2472	Аэрофлот
13\Д	ПС-40	№22	Д	13	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2473	Аэрофлот
14\Д		№22	Д	14	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
15\Д	ПС-40	№22	Д	15	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2474	Аэрофлот
16\Д	ПС-40	№22	Д	16	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2475	Аэрофлот
18\Д	ПС-40	№22	Д	18	1939	СССР	СССР-Л2460	Аэрофлот потерян 20.07.39
5\Е		№22	Е	05	1939	СССР		34-й СБАП потерян 19.02.42
7\Е		№22	Е	07	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
15\Е		№22	Е	15	1939	СССР		55-й ДБАП потерян 29.04.42
17\Е		№22	Е	17	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП, Тушино
2\Ж	ПС-40	№22	Ж	02	1939	СССР	СССР-Н304	Полярная авиация
7\Ж		№22	Ж	07	1939	СССР		56-й СБАП сбит 21.08.39
10\Ж	ПС-40	№22	Ж	10	1939	СССР	6	6-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 1941
13\Ж	ПС-40	№22	Ж	13	1939	СССР	СССР-Ш1684	2-е ЛУ ГВФ
3\З		№22	З	03	1939	СССР		23-й ЗАП потерян 11.05.42
11\З	ПС-40	№22	З	11	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС
14\З		№22	З	19	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
5\И		№22	И	05	1939	СССР		сбит 1941
17\И	ПС-40	№22	И	17	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС
18\И		№22	И	18	1939	СССР		95-й СБАП
3\К		№22	К	03	1939	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
14\К		№22	К	14	1939	СССР		23-й ЗАП потерян 02.12.41
15\К	УСБ	№22	К	15	1939	СССР		136-й СБАП
16\К		№22	К	16	1939	СССР		10-й ГвБАП
17\К		№22	К	17	1939	СССР		52-й СБАП сбит 26.02.40
20\К		№22	К	20	1939	СССР		1-я ВА
19\Л		№22	Л	19	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП
20\Л		№22	Л	20	1939	СССР		65-я ОАЭ
19\Н		№22	Н	19	1939	СССР		163-й РАП

1\0		№22	00	01	03.03.39	СССР		НИИ ВВС прототип 201-й серии испытания 03-04.39, 31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
5\0		№22	00	05	1939	СССР		ЦАГИ трехколесное шасси

1\201		№22	201	01	1939	СССР		испытания 06-07.39
2\201		№22	201	02	1939	СССР		испытания 06-07.39
8\201	УСБ	№22	201	08	1939	СССР		173-й СБАП
9\201		№22	201	09	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
12\201		№22	201	12	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 31.07.41
18\201		№22	201	18	1939	СССР		5-й СБАП сбит 08.03.40
19\201		№22	201	19	1939	СССР		5-й СБАП сбит 05.03.40
20\201		№22	201	20	1939	СССР		16-й СБАП, Саратовская ВАШ
2\202		№22	202	02	1939	СССР		испытания 08.39 эталон втор пол 1939
4\202		№22	202	04	1939	СССР		16-й СБАП
5\202	ПС-41	№22	202	05	1938	СССР	СССР-Л3501	Аэрофлот
8\202		№22	202	08	1939	СССР		16-й СБАП
12\202		№22	202	12	1939	СССР		16-й СБАП, Саратовская ВАШ
15\202		№22	202	15	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП, 31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
16\202		№22	202	16	1939	СССР		Саратовская ВАШ
18\202		№22	202	18	1939	СССР		16-й СБАП
20\202		№22	202	20	1939	СССР		16-й СБАП
1\203		№22	203	01	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
2\203		№22	203	02	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 15.01.40
3\203		№22	203	03	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
4\203		№22	203	04	1939	СССР		366-й АПББ потерян 09.02.42
5\203		№22	203	05	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 15.01.40
6\203		№22	203	06	1939	СССР		16-й СБАП
7\203		№22	203	07	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 12.01.40
8\203		№22	203	08	1939	СССР		16-й СБАП
9\203		№22	203	09	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
10\203		№22	203	10	1940	СССР		213-я НБАД сбит 01.09.42
13\203		№22	203	13	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
14\203		№22	203	14	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП
20\203		№22	203	20	1939	СССР	8	35-й СБАП сбит 01.12.39
1\204		№22	204	01	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП
7\204	УСБ	№22	204	07	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06.41
8\204		№22	204	08	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП полукомпас "Чайка"
13\204		№22	204	13	1939	СССР	6	35-й СБАП сбит 12.01.40
16\204		№22	204	16	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
17\204		№22	204	17	1939	СССР	103	50-й СБАП сбит 29.01.40
18\204		№22	204	18	1939	СССР		50-й СБАП сбит 29.01.40
1\205		№22	205	01	1939	СССР		80-й САП сбит 04.02.40
3\205		№22	205	03	1939	СССР		13-й СБАП потерян 21.12.39
4\205		№22	205	04	1939	СССР		13-й СБАП потерян 21.12.39
7\205		№22	205	07	1939	СССР		13-й СБАП сбит 19.12.39
9\205		№22	205	09	1939	СССР		13-й СБАП сбит 06.01.40
13\205		№22	205	13	1939	СССР		ЗакВО потерян 02.09.40
15\205		№22	205	15	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС М-104 испытания 1939
16\205		№22	205	16	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
18\205		№22	205	19	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
20\205		№22	205	20	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС ТК-2Б испытания 1941
1\206		№22	206	01	1939	СССР		34-й СБАП, 18-й СБАП
2\206		№22	206	02	1939	СССР		10-й АБР сбит 26.02.40
5\206		№22	206	05	1939	СССР		13-й СБАП сбит 19.12.39
6\206		№22	206	06	1939	СССР		33-й СБАП
12\206		№22	206	12	1939	СССР		80-й СБАП
14\206		№22	206	14	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
17\206	ПС-41	№22	206	17	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3502	Аэрофлот
18\206		№22	206	18	1939	СССР		80-й САП первый с М-103 ТК
3\207		№22	207	03	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
7\207		№22	207	07	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
10\207	УСБ	№22	207	10	1939	СССР		потерян 09.09.41
20\207	ПС-41бис	№22	207	20	01.40	СССР	СССР-Л3503	Аэрофлот М-104
1\208		№22	208	01	1939	СССР		35-й ЛБАП потерян 01.01.40 испытания 1939 улучшенная окраска
4\208		№22	208	04	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
8\208		№22	208	08	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 02.09.41
15\208		№22	208	15	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
19\208		№22	208	19	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
1\209		№22	209	01	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
2\209		№22	209	02	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
3\209		№22	209	03	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
7\209		№22	209	07	1939	СССР		10-й АБР сбит 20.02.40
8\209		№22	209	08	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП захвачен 06-07.41 Германия
10\209		№22	209	10	1939	СССР		5-й СБАП сбит 27.02.40
12\209		№22	209	12	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
19\209		№22	209	19	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
7\210		№22	210	07	1939	СССР		10-й ГвБАП
9\210		№22	210	09	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
11\210		№22	210	11	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
12\210		№22	210	12	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
13\210		№22	210	13	1939	СССР		18-й СБАП сбит 20.01.40
16\210		№22	210	16	1939	СССР		5-й ОСАП, 5-й ОСБАП, 137-й СБАП сбит 21.07.41
18\210		№22	210	18	1939	СССР		5-й ОСАП, 5-й ОСБАП
19\210		№22	210	19	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП потерян 29.02.40
3\211		№22	211	03	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
6\211		№22	211	06	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП
9\211		№22	211	09	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
11\211		№22	211	11	1939	СССР		10-й ГвБАП
12\211		№22	211	12	1939	СССР		213-й СБАП
16\211		№22	211	16	1939	СССР		54-й СБАП, 213-я НБАД
1\212		№22	212	01	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
6\212		№22	212	06	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
7\212		№22	212	07	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 05.08.41
9\212		№22	212	09	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
10\212		№22	212	10	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
11\212		№22	212	11	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП, 5-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 05.08.41
15\212		№22	212	15	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
17\212		№22	212	17	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
2\213		№22	213	02	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
3\213		№22	213	03	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
4\213		№22	213	04	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
5\213		№22	213	05	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
10\213		№22	213	10	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
11\213		№22	213	11	1939	СССР		80-й САП сбит 12.03.40
13\213		№22	213	13	1939	СССР		1-я ВА
17\213	УСБ	№22	213	17	1939	СССР		1-я ВА
4\214		№22	214	04	1939	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
8\214	ПС-41	№22	214	08	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3515	Аэрофлот потерян 08.08.41
9\214	ПС-41	№22	214	09	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3516	Аэрофлот
10\214	ПС-41	№22	214	10	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3516	Аэрофлот потерян 1941
11\214	ПС-41	№22	214	11	1939	СССР	СССР-Т3518	Аэрофлот потерян 16.05.40
12\214	ПС-41	№22	214	12	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3519	Аэрофлот
13\214	ПС-41	№22	214	13	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3520	Аэрофлот
14\214	ПС-41	№22	214	14	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3521	Аэрофлот
15\214	ПС-41	№22	214	15	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3522	Аэрофлот
16\214	ПС-41	№22	214	16	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3523	Аэрофлот потерян 09.06.40
17\214	ПС-41	№22	214	17	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3524	Аэрофлот
18\214	ПС-41	№22	214	18	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3525	Аэрофлот
19\214	ПС-41	№22	214	19	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3526	Аэрофлот
20\214	ПС-41	№22	214	20	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3527	Аэрофлот потерян 03.06.42
1\215	ПС-41	№22	215	01	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3528	Аэрофлот
2\215	ПС-41	№22	215	02	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3529	Аэрофлот потерян 26.04.40
3\215	ПС-41	№22	215	03	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3530	Аэрофлот
4\215	ПС-41	№22	215	04	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3531	Аэрофлот
5\215	ПС-41	№22	215	05	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3532	Аэрофлот
6\215	ПС-41	№22	215	06	1940	СССР	СССР-Л3533	Аэрофлот М-103У первый
7\215	ПС-41	№22	215	07	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3534	Аэрофлот потерян 03.11.43
8\215	ПС-41	№22	215	08	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3535	Аэрофлот
9\215	ПС-41	№22	215	09	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3536	Аэрофлот потерян 30.12.42
10\215	ПС-41	№22	215	10	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3537	Аэрофлот
11\215	ПС-41	№22	215	11	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3538	Аэрофлот
12\215	ПС-41	№22	215	12	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3539	Аэрофлот
13\215	ПС-41	№22	215	13	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3540	Аэрофлот
14\215	ПС-41	№22	215	14	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3541	Аэрофлот
15\215	ПС-41	№22	215	15	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3542	Аэрофлот
16\215	ПС-41	№22	215	16	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3543	КВЛП ГВФ
17\215	ПС-41	№22	215	17	1939	СССР	СССР-Л3544	Аэрофлот
18\215		№22	215	18	1939	СССР		18-й СБАП сбит 03.03.40
20\215		№22	215	20	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
1\216		№22	216	01	1939	СССР		200-й ДБАП
2\216		№22	216	02	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
3\216		№22	216	03	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
4\216		№22	216	04	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 05.01.40
7\216		№22	216	07	1939	СССР		54-й СБАП сбит 120.02.40
9\216		№22	216	09	1939	СССР		5-й СБАП сбит 04.02.40
10\216		№22	216	10	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП, 284-й БАП сбит 30.07.41
12\216		№22	216	12	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
13\216		№22	216	13	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 02.07.41
16\216		№22	216	16	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
17\216		№22	216	17	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
19\216		№22	216	19	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП, 284-й БАП сбит 15.08.41
20\216		№22	216	20	1939	СССР		63-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 17.07.41
1\217		№22	217	01	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
2\217		№22	217	02	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
3\217		№22	217	03	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
5\217		№22	217	05	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
6\217		№22	217	06	10.39	СССР		фото ЦВМА
10\217		№22	217	10	1939	СССР		54-й СБАП потерян 18.01.40
11\217		№22	217	11	1939	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 30.07.41
12\217		№22	217	12	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
13\217		№22	217	13	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП, 80-й САП сбит 26.02.40
14\217		№22	217	14	1939	СССР		39-й СБАП сбит 13.02.40
15\217		№22	217	15	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
16\217		№22	217	16	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
17\217		№22	217	17	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
19\217		№22	217	19	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
1\218		№22	218	01	1939	СССР		54-й СБАП сбит 05.01.40
3\218		№22	218	03	1939	СССР		13-й СБАП потерян 16.02.40
5\218		№22	218	05	1939	СССР		13-й СБАП сбит 29.12.39
7\218		№22	218	07	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
9\218		№22	218	09	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
11\218		№22	218	11	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
17\218		№22	218	17	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
1\219		№22	219	01	1939	СССР		80-й САП сбит 03.02.40
2\219		№22	219	02	1939	СССР		24-й СБАП сбит 02.02.40
3\219		№22	219	03	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
6\219		№22	219	06	1939	СССР		80-й САП сбит 01.01.40
9\219		№22	219	09	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
11\219		№22	219	11	1939	СССР		39-й СБАП сбит 13.02.40
12\219		№22	219	12	1939	СССР		80-й САП
14\219		№22	219	14	1939	СССР		80-й САП потерян 09.02.40
15\219		№22	219	15	1939	СССР		13-й СБАП сбит 19.12.39
17\219		№22	219	17	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП
18\219		№22	219	18	1939	СССР		80-й САП сбит 26.02.40
20\219		№22	219	20	1939	СССР		80-й САП потерян 25.02.40
3\220		№22	220	03	1939	СССР		24-й СБАП
6\220		№22	220	06	1939	СССР	8	24-й СБАП сбит 23.12.39
8\220		№22	220	08	1939	СССР	11	24-й СБАП сбит 01.12.39
11\220		№22	220	11	1939	СССР	4	24-й СБАП сбит 01.12.39
13\220		№22	220	13	1939	СССР		15-я СБАБР столкновение с 8\67
14\220		№22	220	14	1939	СССР	4	24-й СБАП сбит 23.12.39
16\220		№22	220	16	1939	СССР		24-й СБАП потерян 30.01.40
19\220		№22	220	19	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
20\220		№22	220	20	1939	СССР		2-й СБАП сбит 28.02.40
1\221		№22	221	01	1939	СССР		815-й ДБАП сбит 15.08.42
3\221		№22	221	03	1939	СССР		80-й СБАП потерян 09.02.40
4\221		№22	221	04	1939	СССР		24-й СБАП сбит 02.02.40
8\221		№22	221	08	09.39	СССР		80-й САП потерян 18.12.39
13\221		№22	221	13	1939	СССР		40-й СБАП, 63-й СБАП потерян 14.07.41 конструкция радиатора двигателя испытания 11.39 эталон 201-й серии
14\221		№22	221	14	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
15\221		№22	221	15	1939	СССР		2-й СБАП сбит 02.03.40
17\221		№22	221	17	1939	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 05.07.41
18\221		№22	221	18	1939	СССР		24-й СБАП потерян 04.02.40
20\221		№22	221	20	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
1\222		№22	222	01	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
6\222		№22	222	06	1939	СССР		2-й СБАП потерян 06.01.40
7\222		№22	222	07	1939	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ сбит  01.12.39
9\222		№22	222	09	1939	СССР		201-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
11\222		№22	222	11	1939	СССР	1	2-й СБАП потерян 26.12.39
12\222		№22	222	12	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
13\222		№22	222	13	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
14\222		№22	222	14	1939	СССР		2-й СБАП, 201-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
16\222		№22	222	16	1939	СССР	5	2-й СБАП потерян 30.11.39
17\222		№22	222	17	1939	СССР		2-й СБАП
20\222		№22	222	20	1939	СССР		58-й СБАП
1\223		№22	223	01	1939	СССР		202-й СБАП
2\223		№22	223	02	1939	СССР		202-й СБАП сбит 17.07.41
4\223		№22	223	04	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
6\223		№22	223	06	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
7\223		№22	223	07	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
8\223		№22	223	08	1939	СССР		10-й СБАП сбит 25.07.41
13\223		№22	223	13	1939	СССР		10-й СБАП сбит 01.12.39
15\223		№22	223	15	11.39	СССР		контрольные испытания 11.39, лыжи
16\223		№22	223	16	1939	СССР	4	10-й СБАП сбит 25.12.39
17\223		№22	223	17	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
18\223		№22	223	18	1939	СССР		10-я АБР
19\223		№22	223	19	1939	СССР		119-я ОРАЭ сбит 16.08.41
20\223		№22	223	20	1939	СССР		58-й СБАП
1\224		№22	224	01	1939	СССР	3	2-й СБАП потерян 02.02.40
2\224		№22	224	02	1939	СССР		2-й СБАП сбит 27.12.39
3\224		№22	224	03	1939	СССР		201-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
5\224		№22	224	05	1939	СССР		2-й СБАП сбит 05.03.40
8\224		№22	224	08	1939	СССР	3	ОРАЭ ВВС 9А сбит 29.01.40
11\224		№22	224	11	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП, 202-й СБАП сбит 09.07.41
12\224		№22	224	12	1939	СССР		2-й СБАП сбит 19.12.39
14\224		№22	224	14	1939	СССР		2-й СБАП сбит 27.12.39
15\224		№22	224	15	1939	СССР		2-й СБАП сбит 27.12.39
16\224		№22	224	16	1939	СССР		2-й СБАП сбит 27.12.39
19\224		№22	224	19	1939	СССР		10-й АБР сбит 20.02.40
20\224		№22	224	20	1939	СССР		58-й СБАП
1\225		№22	225	01	1939	СССР		М-105, МВ-3, МВ-2
4\225		№22	225	04	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
5\225		№22	225	20	1939	СССР		58-й СБАП
9\225		№22	225	05	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
10\225		№22	225	10	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП
11\225		№22	225	11	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
19\225		№22	225	19	1939	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ потерян 14.12.39
20\225		№22	225	20	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП, 63-й СБАП
1\226		№22	226	01	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
2\226		№22	226	02	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
3\226		№22	226	03	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
4\226		№22	226	04	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
6\226		№22	226	06	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
9\226		№22	226	09	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
10\226		№22	226	10	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
12\226		№22	226	12	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
14\226		№22	226	14	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
15\226		№22	226	15	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
16\226		№22	226	16	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
17\226		№22	226	17	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
18\226		№22	226	18	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП
19\226	УСБ	№22	226	19	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
20\226		№22	226	20	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
1\227		№22	227	01	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС М-105 первый испытания 1940
2\227		№22	227	02	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
3\227		№22	227	03	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП, 9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
5\227		№22	227	05	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
7\227		№22	227	07	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
10\227		№22	227	10	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
11\227		№22	227	11	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП
12\227		№22	227	12	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
13\227		№22	227	13	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП потерян 27.08.41
17\227		№22	227	17	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
18\227		№22	227	18	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
20\227		№22	227	20	1939	СССР		60-й СБАП
1\228		№22	228	01	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
3\228		№22	228	03	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП столкновение на земле с 17/227 03.02.40
4\228		№22	228	04	1939	СССР		10-й СБАП
5\228		№22	228	05	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
6\228		№22	228	06	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
9\228		№22	228	09	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
10\228		№22	228	10	1939	СССР		10-й СБАП
11\228		№22	228	11	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
13\228		№22	228	13	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП
14\228		№22	228	14	1939	СССР		10-й СБАП сбит 11.02.40
18\228		№22	228	18	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
1\229		№22	229	01	1939	СССР		10-й СБАП сбит 04.07.41
2\229		№22	229	02	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
3\229		№22	229	03	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП
4\229		№22	229	04	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
6\229		№22	229	06	1939	СССР	5	10-й СБАП потерян 21.12.39
7\229		№22	229	07	1939	СССР		41-я САД сбит 20-29.07.41
11\229		№22	229	11	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
12\229	УСБ	№22	229	12	1939	СССР	10	15-й ЗАП
13\229		№22	229	13	1939	СССР		10-й СБАП сбит 06.07.41
14\229		№22	229	14	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП
1\230		№22	230	01	1939	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 24.07.41
2\230		№22	230	02	1939	СССР		24-й СБАП
3\230		№22	230	03	1939	СССР		95-й СБАП, 99-й СБАП, 35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
4\230		№22	230	04	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП сбит 1941
5\230		№22	230	05	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
6\230		№22	230	06	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
7\230		№22	230	07	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
8\230		№22	230	08	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
10\230		№22	230	10	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
11\230		№22	230	11	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
14\230		№22	230	14	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
15\230		№22	230	15	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
18\230		№22	230	18	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
20\230		№22	230	20	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
2\231		№22	231	02	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП
4\231		№22	231	04	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
5\231		№22	231	05	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
6\231		№22	231	06	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 07.07.41
7\231	УСБ	№22	231	07	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
8\231		№22	231	08	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
9\231		№22	231	09	1939	СССР	12	72-й САП сбит 22.01.40
10\231		№22	231	10	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
12\231		№22	231	12	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
13\231		№22	231	13	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
15\231		№22	231	15	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
17\231		№22	231	17	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
19\231		№22	231	19	1939	СССР		35-й САП сбит по ошибке 06-07.41
20\231		№22	231	20	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
1\232		№22	232	01	1939	СССР		10-й СБАП
2\232		№22	232	02	1939	СССР		10-й СБАП сбит 10.01.40
3\232		№22	232	03	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
5\232		№22	232	05	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
9\232		№22	232	09	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
13\232		№22	232	13	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
15\232		№22	232	15	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
17\232		№22	232	17	1939	СССР		10-й СБАП сбит 04.07.41
19\232		№22	232	19	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
20\232		№22	232	20	1939	СССР		99-й СБАП
1\233		№22	233	01	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
3\233		№22	233	03	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
4\233		№22	233	04	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
6\233		№22	233	06	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
7\233		№22	233	07	1939	СССР		34-й СБАП
8\233		№22	233	08	1939	СССР		58-й СБАП сбит 20.02.40
13\233		№22	233	13	1939	СССР		41-я САД сбит 20-29.07.41
16\233		№22	233	16	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
2\234		№22	234	02	1939	СССР	1	24-й СБАП потерян 26.02.40
3\234		№22	234	03	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
5\234		№22	234	05	1939	СССР		63-й СБАП потерян 08.07.41
12\234		№22	234	12	1939	СССР		45-й СБАП сбит 04.03.40
16\234		№22	234	16	1939	СССР		10-й СБАП сбит 01.02.40
18\234		№22	234	18	1939	СССР		24-й СБАП сбит 21.02.40
19\234		№22	234	19	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
1\235		№22	235	01	1939	СССР		72-й САП сбит 10.09.41
2\235		№22	235	02	1939	СССР		45-й СБАП, 72-й САП сбит 01.01.40
4\235		№22	235	04	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
5\235		№22	235	05	1939	СССР		3-й МОРАП
6\235		№22	235	06	1939	СССР		4-й ГвПБАП потерян 05.09.43
8\235		№22	235	08	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
9\235		№22	235	09	1939	Китай		
14\235		№22	235	14	1939	СССР		15-й СБАП
15\235		№22	235	15	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
18\235		№22	235	18	1939	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 04.07.41
20\235		№22	235	20	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 06.07.41
2\236		№22	236	02	1939	СССР		2-й СБАП потерян 04.02.40
7\236		№22	236	07	1939	СССР		12-я ОАЭ потерян 20.01.40
11\236		№22	236	11	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП потерян 06-07.41
12\236		№22	236	12	1939	СССР		16-й СБАП сбит 22.02.40
14\236		№22	236	14	1939	СССР		10-й СБАП сбит 01.03.40
2\237		№22	237	02	1939	СССР		45-й СБАП сбит 23.02.40
4\237		№22	237	04	1939	СССР		документ
5\237		№22	237	05	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
6\237		№22	237	06	1939	СССР		57-й СБАП сбит 29.01.40
12\237		№22	237	12	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
16\237		№22	237	16	1939	СССР		283-я САМ
20\237		№22	237	20	1939	СССР		10-й ГвБАП
2\238	УСБ	№22	238	02	1939	СССР		М-105, Польша
3\238		№22	238	03	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 01.07.41
6\238		№22	238	06	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП сбит 1941
8\238		№22	238	08	1939	СССР		57-й СБАП сбит 02.02.40
15\238		№22	238	15	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 1941
20\238	УСБ	№22	238	20	1939	СССР		М-105, Польша
2\239	ПС-41	№22	239	02	1939	СССР	СССР-Ф150	ТГС
4\239		№22	239	04	1939	СССР		45-й СБАП сбит 04.03.40
12\239		№22	239	12	1939	СССР		45-й СБАП сбит 06.03.40
17\239		№22	239	17	1939	СССР		34-й СБАП потерян 16.01.42
19\239		№22	239	19	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
20\239		№22	239	20	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП сбит 1941
2\240		№22	240	02	1939	СССР		72-й СБАП потерян 04.02.40
8\240		№22	240	08	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
9\240		№22	240	09	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
10\240		№22	240	10	1939	СССР		18-й СБАП сбит 12.02.40
12\240		№22	240	12	1939	СССР	105	366-й АПББ
14\240		№22	240	14	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле
15\240		№22	240	15	1939	СССР		34-й СБАП, 18-й СБАП
17\240		№22	240	17	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
18\240		№22	240	18	1939	СССР		34-й СБАП потерян 30.11.41
19\240		№22	240	19	1939	СССР		10-я АБР сбит 02.03.40
20\240		№22	240	20	1939	СССР		9-й СБАП, 60-й СБАП сбит 10.02.40
1\241		№22	241	01	1939	СССР		34-й СБАП сбит 1941
4\241		№22	241	04	1939	СССР		34-й СБАП сбит 1941
10\241		№22	241	10	1939	СССР		сбит обломки фото
11\241		№22	241	11	1939	СССР		34-й СБАП потерян 30.11.41
14\241		№22	241	14	1939	СССР		72-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
16\241		№22	241	16	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
18\241		№22	241	18	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
19\241		№22	241	19	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП столкновение на земле с СБ 16\70 потерян 22.07.41
1\242		№22	242	01	1939	СССР		ТК М-105 испытания 1940, потерян 1941
2\242		№22	242	02	1939	СССР		95-й СБАП М-105 потерян 17.01.42
3\242		№22	242	03	1939	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1941
4\242		№22	242	04	1939	СССР		95-й СБАП М-105
5\242		№22	242	05	1939	СССР		95-й СБАП М-105
6\242		№22	242	06	1939	СССР		95-й СБАП М-105
7\242		№22	242	07	1939	СССР		95-й СБАП М-105
8\242		№22	242	08	1939	СССР		ТК М-105 испытания 1940
9\242		№22	242	09	1939	СССР		95-й СБАП М-105
10\242		№22	242	10	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
17\242		№22	242	17	1939	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 1941
18\242		№22	242	18	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП потерян 20.02.40
1\243		№22	243	01	1939	СССР		10-я АБР сбит 16.01.40
2\243		№22	243	02	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
5\243		№22	243	05	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
6\243		№22	243	06	1939	СССР		366-й АПББ потерян 17.09.41
15\243		№22	243	15	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
19\243		№22	243	19	1939	СССР		45-й СБАП столкновение в воздухе 29.02.40
20\243		№22	243	20	1939	СССР		1-я ВРШШ
1\244		№22	244	01	1939	СССР		45-й СБАП
2\244	УСБ	№22	244	02	1939	СССР		312-й РАП
4\244		№22	244	04	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
5\244		№22	244	05	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
8\244		№22	244	08	1939	СССР		137-й СБАП потерян 05.07.41
9\244		№22	244	09	1939	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
12\244		№22	244	12	1939	СССР		45-й СБАП
13\244		№22	244	13	1939	СССР		45-й СБАП
15\244		№22	244	15	1939	СССР		41-й СБАП
16\244		№22	244	16	1939	СССР		117-я ОРАЭ сбит по ошибке 1941
18\244		№22	244	18	1939	СССР		45-й СБАП
20\244		№22	244	20	1939	СССР		118-я ОРАЭ
3\245		№22	245	03	1939	СССР		10-й ГвНБАП
11\246		№22	246	11	1939	СССР		10-й ГвНБАП
4\247		№22	247	04	1939	СССР		46-я АВД
8\247		№22	247	08	1939	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
1\248		№22	248	01	1940	СССР		41-й СБАП
2\248		№22	248	02	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
3\248		№22	248	03	01.40	СССР		ВИШ-22 пикировщик испытания 01.40
4\248	ПС-41	№22	248	04	1940	СССР	СССР-Н305	Полярная авиация
5\248		№22	248	05	1940	СССР		41-й СБАП
7\248		№22	248	07	1940	СССР		16-й СБАП
9\248		№22	248	09	1940	СССР		ВИШ-22 пикировщик испытания 01.40
11\248		№22	248	11	1940	СССР		41-й СБАП ограничитель перегрузок, ВИШ-22 пикировщик испытания 01.40
12\248		№22	248	12	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
15\248		№22	248	15	1940	СССР		41-й СБАП
20\248		№22	248	20	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
1\249		№22	249	01	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 02.03.40
2\249		№22	249	02	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП
3\249		№22	249	03	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП
5\249		№22	249	05	1940	СССР		41-й СБАП
7\249		№22	249	07	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
9\249		№22	249	09	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
10\249		№22	249	10	1940	СССР		72-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
13\249		№22	249	13	1940	СССР		41-й СБАП
14\249		№22	249	14	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП
16\249		№22	249	16	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП, 63-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 26.07.41
17\249		№22	249	17	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
19\249		№22	249	19	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
20\249	ПС-41	№22	249	20	22.02.40	СССР	СССР-Н312	Полярная авиация
9\250		№22	250	09	1940	СССР		33-й СБАП
14\250		№22	250	14	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
15\250		№22	250	15	1940	СССР		НИИ ВВС нейтральный газ в баках испытания 02-03.40
2\251		№22	251	02	1940	СССР		41-й СБАП, 63-й СБАП
5\251		№22	251	05	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 24.06.41
6\251		№22	251	06	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 14.08.41
10\251	УСБ	№22	251	10	1940	СССР		208-й СБАП
11\251		№22	251	11	1940	СССР	3	54-й СБАП
15\251		№22	251	15	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП
17\251		№22	251	17	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП, 63-й СБАП потерян 26.07.41
18\251		№22	251	18	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
2\252		№22	252	02	1940	СССР	4	54-й СБАП
8\252		№22	252	08	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
10\252		№22	252	10	1940	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 17.07.41
12\252		№22	252	12	1940	СССР	301	366-й АПББ, 459-й НБАП
14\252		№22	252	14	1940	СССР		пожарная перегородка
16\252		№22	252	16	1940	СССР		72-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
19\252	УСБ	№22	252	19	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП
20\252		№22	252	20	1940	СССР		72-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
2\253		№22	253	02	1940	СССР		72-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
9\253		№22	253	09	1940	СССР		41-й СБАП
10\253		№22	253	10	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
13\253		№22	253	13	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 14.08.41
15\253		№22	253	15	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
20\253		№22	253	20	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
2\254		№22	254	02	1940	СССР		73-й СБАП, 63-й СБАП
3\254		№22	254	03	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП
5\254		№22	254	05	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП потерян 01.07.41
6\254		№22	254	06	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 09.07.41
8\254		№22	254	08	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 24.06.41
9\254		№22	254	09	1940	СССР		4-я ДРАЭ сбит 11.03.40
11\254		№22	254	11	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
12\254		№22	254	12	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 21.07.41
13\254		№22	254	13	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП,1-я ВРШШ
13\254		№22	254	14	1940	СССР		1-я ВРШШ
15\254	УСБ	№22	254	15	26.02.40	СССР		фото ЦВМА
16\254		№22	254	16	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
17\254		№22	254	17	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 30.06.41
1\255		№22	255	01	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП потерян 11.11.40
2\255		№22	255	02	1940	СССР		72-й СБАП
3\255		№22	255	03	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
4\255		№22	255	04	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 07.41
5\255		№22	255	05	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 26.06.41
6\255		№22	255	06	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 14.07.41
7\255		№22	255	07	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит
8\255		№22	255	08	1940	СССР		сбит обломки фото
9\255		№22	255	09	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 09.41
10\255		№22	255	10	1940	СССР		72-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
11\255		№22	255	11	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 14.08.41
12\255		№22	255	12	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП потерян 11.07.41
13\255		№22	255	13	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 14.08.41
14\255		№22	255	14	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 26.07.41
15\255		№22	255	15	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 23.06.41
16\255		№22	255	16	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 17.07.41
17\255		№22	255	17	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП
18\255		№22	255	18	1940	СССР		55-й БАП
20\255		№22	255	20	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП потерян 01.07.41
1\256		№22	256	01	1940	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 11.10.41
7\256		№22	256	07	1940	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 01.06.42
8\256		№22	256	08	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 12.07.41
9\256		№22	256	09	1940	СССР		55-й СБАП
10\256		№22	256	10	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП потерян 14.07.41
16\256		№22	256	16	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП потерян 06.07.41
17\256		№22	256	17	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП потерян 15.08.41
20\256		№22	256	20	1940	СССР		311-й ОРАП
1\257		№22	257	01	1940	СССР		ВИШ-2Е эталон на 2 пол 1940
4\257		№22	257	04	1940	СССР		5-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 05.08.41
5\257		№22	257	05	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП 
6\257		№22	257	06	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
8\257		№22	257	08	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП 
9\257		№22	257	09	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
11\257		№22	257	11	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП
13\257		№22	257	13	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 30.06.41
16\257		№22	257	16	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
17\257		№22	257	17	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП, 54-й СБАП
20\257		№22	257	20	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП 
2\258		№22	258	02	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП 
6\258	УСБ	№22	258	06	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП
7\258		№22	258	07	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
8\258		№22	258	08	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
9\258		№22	258	09	1940	СССР	312	366-й АПББ, 459-й НБАП
12\258		№22	258	12	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
13\258		№22	258	13	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
14\258		№22	258	14	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП, 54-й СБАП
16\258		№22	258	16	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
10\259		№22	259	10	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
11\259		№22	259	11	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
13\259		№22	259	13	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП захвачен 06-07.41 Германия
15\259		№22	259	15	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 10.08.41
16\259		№22	259	16	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
20\259		№22	259	20	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
2\260		№22	260	02	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
3\260		№22	260	03	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
6\260		№22	260	06	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
11\260		№22	260	11	1940	СССР		46-й СБАП захвачен 06-07.41 Германия
1\262		№22	262	01	1940	СССР		1-я ВРШШ
14\262		№22	262	14	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП, 63-й СБАП сбит 21.07.41
15\262		№22	262	15	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
16\262		№22	262	16	1940	СССР		45-й СБАП, 134-й СБАП
17\262		№22	262	17	1940	СССР		45-й СБАП, 134-й СБАП
18\262		№22	262	18	1940	СССР		45-й СБАП, 134-й СБАП
20\262		№22	262	20	1940	СССР		45-й СБАП, 134-й СБАП
1\263		№22	263	01	1940	СССР		45-й СБАП, 134-й СБАП
2\263		№22	263	02	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП, 65-я ОАЭ, 173-й СБАП, 1-й ЗАП, 279-й НБАП сбит 13.09.43
3\263		№22	263	03	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
4\263		№22	263	04	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
5\263		№22	263	05	1940	СССР		45-й СБАП
6\263		№22	263	06	1940	СССР		45-й СБАП, 134-й СБАП
7\263		№22	263	07	1940	СССР		45-й СБАП, 134-й СБАП
8\263		№22	263	08	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП, 214-й СБАП
9\263		№22	263	09	1940	СССР		45-й СБАП, 9-я ОДРАЭ
10\263		№22	263	10	1940	СССР		16-й СБАП
11\263		№22	263	11	1940	СССР		16-й СБАП
13\263		№22	263	13	1940	СССР		16-й СБАП
14\263		№22	263	14	1940	СССР		16-й СБАП
15\263		№22	263	15	1940	СССР		9-я ОДРАЭ
18\263		№22	263	18	1940	СССР		16-й СБАП
19\263		№22	263	19	1940	СССР		16-й СБАП
20\263		№22	263	20	1940	СССР		16-й СБАП
2\264		№22	264	02	1940	СССР		9-я ОДРАЭ
4\264		№22	264	04	1940	СССР		9-я ОДРАЭ
6\264		№22	264	06	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
8\264		№22	264	08	1940	СССР		9-я ОДРАЭ
9\264		№22	264	09	1940	СССР		9-я ОДРАЭ
10\264		№22	264	10	1940	СССР		9-я ОДРАЭ
12\264		№22	264	12	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
17\264		№22	264	17	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП захвачен 06-07.41 Германия
20\264		№22	264	20	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
1\265		№22	265	01	1940	СССР		9-я ОДРАЭ
2\265		№22	265	02	1940	СССР		9-я ОДРАЭ
3\265		№22	265	03	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
6\265		№22	265	06	1940	СССР		9-я ОДРАЭ
7\265		№22	265	07	1940	СССР		125-й СБАП сбит 22.06.41 изм приборная доска пилота
8\265		№22	265	08	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
9\265		№22	265	09	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
10\265		№22	265	10	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП, 65-я ОАЭ
12\265	УСБ	№22	265	12	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП, 173-й СБАП, 214-й СБАП
13\265		№22	265	13	1940	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 27.08.42
16\265	УСБ	№22	265	16	1940	СССР		208-й СБАП потерян 27.12.40
17\265		№22	265	17	1940	СССР		9-я ОДРАЭ
18\265		№22	265	18	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
1\266	УСБ	№22	266	01	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП, 134-й СБАП, 173-й СБАП, 214-й СБАП
3\266		№22	266	03	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
6\266		№22	266	06	1940	СССР		1-я ВРШШ потерян 14.09.41
7\266		№22	266	07	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
8\266		№22	266	08	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП, 95-й СБАП
10\266		№22	266	10	1940	СССР		1-я ВРШШ
12\266		№22	266	12	1940	СССР		1-я ВРШШ
15\266		№22	266	15	1940	СССР		пикирование испытания 05-06.40
17\266		№22	266	17	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
19\266		№22	266	19	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
1\267		№22	267	01	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП, 173-й СБАП, 214-й СБАП
2\267		№22	267	02	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
4\267		№22	267	04	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
9\267		№22	267	09	1940	СССР		41-й СБАП
10\267	УСБ	№22	267	10	31.03.40	СССР		фото ЦВМА
16\267	УСБ	№22	267	16	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП, 173-й СБАП
17\267		№22	267	17	1940	СССР		1-я ВРШШ
18\267		№22	267	18	1940	СССР		1-я ВРШШ
2\268		№22	268	02	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
5\268		№22	268	05	1940	СССР		16-й СБАП
9\268		№22	268	09	1940	СССР		1-я ВА
10\268		№22	268	10	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП, 173-й СБАП, 214-й СБАП
11\268		№22	268	11	1940	СССР		40-й СБАП, 136-й СБАП, 95-й СБАП
15\268		№22	268	15	1940	СССР		40-й СБАП, 3-й УРАП сбит 23.06.41
19\268		№22	268	19	1940	СССР		40-й СБАП
1\269		№22	269	01	1940	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 24.08.42
2\269		№22	269	02	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
7\269		№22	269	07	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
8\269		№22	269	08	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
9\269		№22	269	09	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
10\269		№22	269	10	1940	СССР	319	41-й СБАП, 366-й АПББ
12\269		№22	269	12	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
14\269		№22	269	14	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП, 65-я ОАЭ
15\269		№22	269	15	1940	СССР		40-й СБАП, 40-й БАП ЧФ уничтожен на земле 06.42
16\269		№22	269	16	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
2\270		№22	270	02	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП
3\270	УСБ	№22	270	03	1940	СССР		35-я ОАКЭ
7\270		№22	270	07	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
9\270		№22	270	09	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
10\270		№22	270	10	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
11\270		№22	270	11	1940	СССР		41-й СБАП, 150-й СБАП сбит 14.11.41
12\270		№22	270	12	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
13\270		№22	270	13	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит по ошибке 06-07.41
14\270		№22	270	14	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
15\270		№22	270	15	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
16\270		№22	270	16	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП, 63-й СБАП сбит 10.08.41
1\271		№22	271	01	1940	СССР		41-й СБАП
2\271		№22	271	02	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
5\271		№22	271	05	1940	СССР		сбит 1941
8\271		№22	271	08	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
14\271		№22	271	14	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 134-й СБАП
15\271		№22	271	15	1940	СССР		5-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 05.08.41
16\271		№22	271	16	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП, 63-й СБАП, 134-й СБАП
17\271		№22	271	17	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
18\271		№22	271	18	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
1\272		№22	272	01	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
2\272		№22	272	02	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 134-й СБАП
3\272		№22	272	03	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
4\272		№22	272	04	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
5\272		№22	272	05	1940	СССР		10-й НСБАП сбит 02.08.42
9\272		№22	272	09	1940	СССР		41-й СБАП
10\272		№22	272	10	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 26.07.41
12\272		№22	272	12	16.04.40	СССР		132-й СБАП потерян 1941
14\272		№22	272	14	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
1\273		№22	273	01	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
3\273		№22	273	03	1940	СССР		125-й СБАП
4\273		№22	273	04	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
6\273		№22	273	06	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
10\273		№22	273	10	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП, 7-я САД
12\273		№22	273	12	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
14\273		№22	273	14	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
15\273		№22	273	15	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
18\273		№22	273	18	1940	СССР		16-й СБАП
19\273		№22	273	19	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
20\273		№22	273	20	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
11\274		№22	274	11	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
16\274		№22	274	16	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
18\274		№22	274	18	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
19\274		№22	274	19	1940	СССР	4	54-й СБАП
2\275		№22	275	02	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
4\275		№22	275	04	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
5\275		№22	275	05	1940	СССР		125-й СБАП потерян 22.06.41
7\275		№22	275	07	1940	СССР		125-й СБАП сбит 22.06.41
10\275		№22	275	10	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 22.06.41
19\275	УСБ	№22	275	19	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП, 173-й СБАП
20\275		№22	275	20	1940	СССР	4	54-й СБАП
3\276		№22	276	03	1940	СССР	3	54-й СБАП
4\276		№22	276	04	1940	СССР		32-й СБАП сбит 07.42
11\276		№22	276	11	1940	СССР		16-й СБАП
18\276		№22	276	18	1940	СССР		16-й СБАП
19\276		№22	276	19	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП уничтожен при отходе 06-07.41
20\276		№22	276	20	1940	СССР		сбит 1941
1\277		№22	277	01	1940	СССР		Упр ВВС МВО сбит по ошибке 15.07.41
12\277		№22	277	12	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
13\277		№22	277	13	1940	СССР		10-й ГвБАП
1\278		№22	278	01	1940	СССР		31-й СБАП сбит по ошибке 06-07.41
2\278		№22	278	02	1940	СССР		АПОН потерян 09.07.41
5\278		№22	278	05	1940	СССР		16-й СБАП
14\278		№22	278	14	1940	СССР		16-й СБАП
17\278		№22	278	17	1940	СССР		сбит обломки фото
3\279		№22	279	03	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП, 9-я ОДРАЭ
4\279		№22	279	04	1940	СССР		16-й СБАП
5\279		№22	279	05	1940	СССР		9-я ОДРАЭ
8\279		№22	279	08	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
1\280		№22	280	01	1940	СССР		45-й СБАП
2\280		№22	280	02	1940	СССР		УАП ВАКШС потерян 17.07.41
6\280		№22	280	06	1940	СССР		9-я ОДРАЭ
10\280		№22	280	10	1940	СССР		45-й СБАП, 452-й СБАП сбит 14.09.41
11\280		№22	280	11	1940	СССР		45-й СБАП, 46-й СБАП захвачен 06-07.41 Германия
12\280		№22	280	12	1940	СССР		45-й СБАП, Упр ВВС ОрВО
15\280	УСБ	№22	280	15	1940	СССР		45-й СБАП, 217-й СБАП потерян 1941
17\280		№22	280	17	1940	СССР		45-й СБАП, Упр ВВС ОрВО
1\281		№22	281	01	1940	СССР		ЦАГИ прототип Ар-2
2\281		№22	281	02	04.40	СССР		ЦАГИ прототип Ар-2
7\281		№22	281	07	1940	СССР		367-й БАП сбит 06.43
18\281		№22	281	18	1940	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 02.11.41
7\282		№22	282	07	1940	СССР		33-й СБАП
10\282		№22	282	10	1940	СССР		60-й СБАП
13\282		№22	282	13	1940	СССР		60-й СБАП
15\282		№22	282	15	1940	СССР		60-й СБАП
17\282		№22	282	17	1940	СССР		60-й СБАП
18\282		№22	282	18	1940	СССР		60-й СБАП
19\282		№22	282	19	1940	СССР		60-й СБАП
20\282		№22	282	20	1940	СССР		60-й СБАП
2\283		№22	283	02	1940	СССР		60-й СБАП
4\283		№22	283	04	1940	СССР		34-й БАП потерян 07.02.42
5\283		№22	283	05	1940	СССР		60-й СБАП
9\283		№22	283	09	1940	СССР		5-я ОАЭ ТОФ потерян 20.09.45
16\283		№22	283	16	1940	СССР		60-й СБАП
19\283		№22	283	19	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП потерян 07.07.41
2\284		№22	284	02	1940	СССР		60-й СБАП
16\284		№22	284	16	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
18\284		№22	284	18	1940	СССР		60-й СБАП
6\285		№22	285	06	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 07.07.41
10\285		№22	285	10	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
11\285		№22	285	11	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
15\285		№22	285	15	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 07.07.41
1\286		№22	286	01	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП 05-06.40 испытания эталон 1940
15\286		№22	286	15	1940	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ потерян 13.06.42
18\286		№22	286	18	1940	СССР		80-й БАП сбит 11.12.41
20\286		№22	286	20	1940	СССР		49-я АД
5\287		№22	287	05	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 214-й СБАП, 99-й СБАП
3\288		№22	288	03	1940	СССР		9-й СБАП столкновение в воздухе
8\288		№22	288	08	1940	СССР		34-й СБАП, 18-й СБАП
1\289		№22	289	01	1940	СССР	313	366-й АПББ
11\289		№22	289	11	1940	СССР		72-й САП
12\289		№22	289	12	1940	СССР		46-я АД звено управления
13\289		№22	289	13	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
14\289		№22	289	14	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
15\289		№22	289	15	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП
16\289		№22	289	16	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
17\289		№22	289	17	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
18\289		№22	289	18	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
19\289		№22	289	19	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 213-й СБАП
20\289		№22	289	20	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
1\290		№22	290	01	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 213-й СБАП
2\290		№22	290	02	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 37-й СБАП сбит 1941
3\290		№22	290	03	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 213-й СБАП, 37-й СБАП сбит 27.08.41
5\290		№22	290	05	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
7\290		№22	290	07	1940	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.40
9\290		№22	290	09	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
10\290	УСБ	№22	290	10	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 9-й ЗАП потерян 16.09.41
11\290		№22	290	11	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
12\290		№22	290	12	1940	СССР		18-й КСБАП сбит 08.01.42
13\290		№22	290	13	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
17\290		№22	290	17	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
18\290		№22	290	18	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
19\290		№22	290	19	1940	СССР		208-й СБАП
2\291		№22	291	02	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 12.07.41
3\291		№22	291	03	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 24.07.41
4\291		№22	291	04	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 21.07.41
5\291		№22	291	05	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП потерян 27.06.41
9\291		№22	291	09	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП потерян 01.08.41
10\291		№22	291	10	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 23.06.41
12\291		№22	291	12	1940	СССР		Контрольные испытания 08.40
14\291		№22	291	14	1940	СССР		сбит обломки фото
16\291		№22	291	16	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 26.07.41
18\291		№22	291	18	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП
20\291		№22	291	20	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
1\292		№22	292	01	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
2\292		№22	292	02	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
5\292		№22	292	05	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 44-й СБАП
6\292		№22	292	06	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 213-й СБАП
7\292		№22	292	07	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 134-й СБАП
8\292		№22	292	08	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
9\292		№22	292	09	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
10\292		№22	292	09	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП
11\292		№22	292	11	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
12\292		№22	292	12	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
13\292		№22	292	13	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП, 4-й СБП сбит 06-07.41
15\292		№22	292	15	1940	СССР	317	366-й АПББ, 459-й НБАП
17\292		№22	292	17	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП, 13-й СБАП потерян 08.08.41
18\292		№22	292	18	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 214-й СБАП
19\292		№22	292	19	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
20\292		№22	292	20	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
1\293		№22	293	01	1940	СССР		63-й СБАП сбит 14.08.41
4\293		№22	293	04	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 1941-42
7\293		№22	293	07	1940	СССР		4-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
6\293		№22	293	06	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 07.41
7\293		№22	293	07	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
8\293		№22	293	08	1940	СССР		ЦАГИ испытания 06.40
9\293		№22	293	09	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
10\293		№22	293	10	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
12\293		№22	293	12	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 01.07.41
15\293		№22	293	15	1940	СССР		366-й АПББ, 459-й НБАП
17\293		№22	293	17	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
19\293		№22	293	19	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
2\294		№22	294	02	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
3\294		№22	294	03	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
4\294		№22	294	04	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
8\294		№22	294	08	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
12\294		№22	294	12	1940	СССР		зелено-голубой окрас с этой машины
13\294		№22	294	13	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
14\294		№22	294	14	1940	СССР		9-й СБАП
16\294		№22	294	16	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
17\294		№22	294	17	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
18\294		№22	294	18	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
20\294		№22	294	20	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
1\295		№22	295	01	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП, 37-й СБАП
2\295		№22	295	02	22.06.40	СССР		фото ЦВМА
11\295		№22	295	11	1940	СССР		сбит 1941
15\295		№22	295	15	1940	СССР		9-й СБАП, 60-й СБАП, 284-й БАП сбит 07.08.41
18\295		№22	295	18	1940	СССР		9-й СБАП, 60-й СБАП
20\295		№22	295	20	1940	СССР		9-й СБАП, 60-й СБАП
8\296		№22	296	08	1940	СССР		сбит 1941
9\296		№22	296	09	1940	СССР		369-я ОАЭ
15\296		№22	296	15	1940	СССР		9-й СБАП, 60-й СБАП
16\296		№22	296	16	1940	СССР		9-й СБАП, 60-й СБАП
3\297		№22	297	03	1940	СССР		9-й СБАП, 60-й СБАП
15\297		№22	297	15	1940	СССР		9-й СБАП, 60-й СБАП
1\298		№22	298	01	1940	СССР		пикирующий вариант с этой машины, нейтр. газ
2\298		№22	298	02	1940	СССР		48-й СБАП
14\298		№22	298	14	1940	СССР		48-й СБАП сбит 1941
3\299	УСБ	№22	299	03	1940	СССР		128-й СБАП
9\299		№22	299	09	1940	СССР		80-й СБАП сбит 14.11.41
10\299		№22	299	10	1940	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 02.11.41
12\299		№22	299	12	1940	СССР		80-й СБАП сбит 01.06.42
14\299		№22	299	14	1940	СССР		39-й СБАП
15\299		№22	299	15	1940	СССР		39-й СБАП
16\299		№22	299	16	1940	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 12.11.41
18\299		№22	299	18	1940	СССР		80-й СБАП сбит 01.06.42
1\300	ПС-41	№22	300	01	1940	СССР	СССР-Л3504	ОСАГ ГВФ сбит 19.07.41
2\300	ПС-41	№22	300	02	1940	СССР	СССР-Л3505	Аэрофлот
3\300	ПС-41	№22	300	03	1940	СССР	СССР-Л3506	Аэрофлот
4\300	ПС-41	№22	300	04	1940	СССР	СССР-Л3507	Аэрофлот, 44-й СБАП
5\300	ПС-41	№22	300	05	1940	СССР	СССР-Л3508	Аэрофлот, ОАП ГВФ сбит 21.02.43
6\300	ПС-41	№22	300	06	1940	СССР	СССР-Л3509	Аэрофлот
7\300	ПС-41	№22	300	07	1940	СССР	СССР-Л3510	Аэрофлот
8\300	ПС-41	№22	300	08	1940	СССР	СССР-Л3511	Аэрофлот
9\300	ПС-41	№22	300	09	1940	СССР	СССР-Л3512	Аэрофлот
10\300	ПС-41	№22	300	10	1940	СССР	СССР-Л3513	Аэрофлот
16\300		№22	300	16	1940	СССР		39-й СБАП
20\300		№22	300	20	1940	СССР		39-й СБАП
1\301		№22	301	01	1940	СССР		39-й СБАП
3\301		№22	301	03	1940	СССР		39-й СБАП
4\301		№22	301	04	1940	СССР		39-й СБАП
7\301		№22	301	07	1940	СССР		39-й СБАП
9\301		№22	301	09	1940	СССР		39-й СБАП
10\301		№22	301	10	1940	СССР		39-й СБАП
11\301		№22	301	11	1940	СССР		39-й СБАП
13\301		№22	301	13	1940	СССР		39-й СБАП
15\301		№22	301	15	1940	СССР		80-й СБАП сбит 07.12.41
2\302		№22	302	02	1940	СССР		ПБ-3
3\303		№22	303	03	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
5\303		№22	303	05	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
6\303		№22	303	06	1940	СССР	307	366-й АПББ
7\303		№22	303	07	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 163-й РАП, 55-й СБАП
12\303		№22	303	12	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 163-й РАП
13\303		№22	303	13	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП
14\303		№22	303	14	1940	СССР	308	366-й АПББ
16\303		№22	303	16	1940	СССР		сбит 1941
17\303		№22	303	17	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
18\303		№22	303	18	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
20\303		№22	303	20	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 163-й РАП
9\304		№22	304	09	1940	СССР		фото ЦВМА
13\304		№22	304	13	1940	СССР		ЗакВО потерян 16.09.40
17\304		№22	304	17	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
19\304		№22	304	19	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
4\305		№22	305	04	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 163-й РАП
8\305		№22	305	08	1940	СССР		сбит 1941
9\305		№22	305	09	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 163-й РАП
10\305		№22	305	10	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 163-й РАП
12\305		№22	305	12	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 163-й РАП
16\305		№22	305	16	1940	СССР		сбит 1941
17\305		№22	305	17	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
13\306		№22	306	13	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
14\306		№22	306	14	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
15\306		№22	306	15	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 07.07.41
16\306		№22	306	16	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
16\307	УСБ	№22	307	16	1940	СССР		214-й СБАП, 37-й СБАП сбит 1941
2\308		№22	308	02	1940	СССР		80-й СБАП СФ
3\308		№22	308	03	1940	СССР		80-й СБАП СФ
4\308		№22	308	04	1940	СССР		сбит 01-06.07.41
5\308		№22	308	05	1940	СССР		ВВС КБФ
6\308		№22	308	06	1940	СССР		ВВС КБФ
7\308		№22	308	07	1940	СССР		80-й СБАП СФ сбит 23.09.41
11\308		№22	308	11	1940	СССР		документ
16\308		№22	308	16	1940	СССР	СССР-Н332	полярная авиация
2\309		№22	309	02	1940	СССР		163-й РАП, 37-й СБАП 27.11.41
3\309		№22	309	03	1940	СССР	28	1-й ГвМТАП
10\309		№22	309	10	1940	СССР		163-й РАП
18\309		№22	309	18	1940	СССР		ВАКШС, 2-я ВАШ сбит 27.10.41
19\309		№22	309	19	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 07.41
20\309		№22	309	20	1940	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
1\310		№22	310	01	1940	СССР		163-й РАП
3\310		№22	310	03	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 06.07.41
5\310		№22	310	05	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
6\310		№22	310	06	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 07.07.41
8\310		№22	310	08	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
9\310		№22	310	09	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
10\310		№22	310	10	1940	СССР		ВАКШС
11\310		№22	310	11	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП, 201-й СБАП сбит 11-12.41
13\310		№22	310	13	1940	СССР		163-й РАП
15\310		№22	310	15	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 07.07.41
18\310		№22	310	18	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
19\310		№22	310	19	1940	СССР		163-й РАП
20\310	УСБ	№22	310	20	29.08.40	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1\311		№22	311	01	1940	СССР		163-й РАП
4\311		№22	311	04	1940	СССР		80-й СБАП СФ сбит 23.09.41
6\311		№22	311	06	1940	СССР		163-й РАП
7\311		№22	311	07	1940	СССР		163-й РАП
14\311		№22	311	14	1940	СССР		8-й СБАП
15\311		№22	311	15	1940	СССР		163-й РАП
18\311		№22	311	18	1940	СССР		163-й РАП
19\311		№22	311	19	1940	СССР		163-й РАП
3\312		№22	312	03	1940	СССР		150-й СБАП сбит 30.08.41
8\314		№22	314	08	1940	СССР		пикирущий с РС испытания 1940
2\315	УСБ	№22	315	02	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП
4\315		№22	315	04	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП, 214-й СБАП
7\315		№22	315	07	22.09.40	СССР	СССР-Х797	потерян 06.03.49
8\315		№22	315	08	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП
9\315		№22	315	09	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП
10\315	УСБ	№22	315	10	1940	СССР		173-й СБАП
11\315		№22	315	11	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП
12\315		№22	315	12	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
13\315		№22	315	13	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП, 63-й СБАП потерян 01.08.41
14\315		№22	315	14	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП, 44-й СБАП
15\315		№22	315	15	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП, 37-й СБАП потерян 27.06.41
17\315		№22	315	17	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП
18\315		№22	315	18	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП
2\316		№22	316	02	1940	СССР		41-й СБАП, 366-й АПББ сбит 21.02.42
6\316	УСБ	№22	316	06	1940	СССР		173-й СБАП, 213-й СБАП
7\316		№22	316	07	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП
8\316		№22	316	08	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП
17\316		№22	316	17	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП
20\316		№22	316	20	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
1\317		№22	317	01	1940	СССР		3-й УРАП сбит 05.07.41
2\317		№22	317	02	1940	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 18.06.42
5\317		№22	317	05	1940	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 03.08.42
10\317		№22	317	10	1940	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 09-10.42
13\317		№22	317	13	1940	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 12.08.42
14\317		№22	317	14	1940	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 13.08.41
15\317		№22	317	15	1940	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ потерян 23.06.41
17\317		№22	317	17	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
1\318		№22	318	01	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 1941
5\318		№22	318	05	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
6\318		№22	318	06	1940	СССР		сбит обломки фото
7\318		№22	318	07	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
8\318		№22	318	08	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
9\318		№22	318	09	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
10\318		№22	318	10	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 06-07.41
11\318		№22	318	11	1940	СССР		140-й СБАП
19\318		№22	318	19	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП, 116-я ОРАЭ сбит 26.06.42
20\318		№22	318	20	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
3\319		№22	319	03	11.40	СССР		35-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
4\319		№22	319	04	1940	СССР		205-й СБАП сбит 1941
5\319		№22	319	05	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП, 1-й ГвМТАП
8\319		№22	319	08	1940	СССР		201-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
11\319		№22	319	11	1940	СССР		140-й СБАП
14\319		№22	319	14	1940	СССР		10-й СБАП сбит 25.07.41
15\319		№22	319	15	1940	СССР		201-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
4\320		№22	320	04	1940	СССР		НИИ ВВС
5\320		№22	320	05	1940	СССР		АК-1
6\320	ПС-41бис	№22	320	06	1940	СССР	СССР-Т490	КВЛП ГВФ
7\320		№22	320	07	1940	СССР		201-й СБАП сбит 25.06.41
14\321		№22	321	14	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
17\321		№22	321	17	1940	СССР		201-й СБАП сбит 06.07.41
1\322		№22	322	01	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
3\322		№22	322	03	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
5\322		№22	322	05	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
6\322		№22	322	06	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
7\322	УСБ	№22	322	07	1940	СССР		230-й СБАП
8\322		№22	322	08	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
9\322		№22	322	09	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
10\322		№22	322	10	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
13\322		№22	322	13	1940	СССР		230-й СБАП
15\322		№22	322	15	1940	СССР	21	5-й СБАП
19\322		№22	322	19	1940	СССР		сбит обломки фото
1\323		№22	323	01	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
3\323		№22	323	03	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
15\323		№22	323	15	1940	СССР		205-й СБАП
3\324		№22	324	03	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП, 2-я ВШШ
4\324		№22	324	04	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП, 213-й СБАП
5\324		№22	324	05	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП М-105
6\324		№22	324	06	1940	СССР		214-й СБАП
7\324		№22	324	07	1940	СССР		214-й СБАП
8\324		№22	324	08	1940	СССР		214-й СБАП
9\324		№22	324	09	1940	СССР		214-й СБАП
10\324		№22	324	10	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
11\324		№22	324	11	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП М-105
12\324		№22	324	12	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
13\324		№22	324	13	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП М-105
14\324		№22	324	14	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП М-105
15\324		№22	324	15	1940	СССР		35-й СБАП, 63-й СБАП столкновение с Пе-2 потерян 13.07.41
16\324		№22	324	16	1940	СССР		214-й СБАП
17\324		№22	324	17	1940	СССР		2-я ВШШ
19\324		№22	324	19	1940	СССР		2-я ВШШ
20\324		№22	324	20	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП М-105
1\325		№22	325	01	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП М-105
2\325		№22	325	02	1940	СССР		214-й СБАП
4\325		№22	325	04	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБП
7\325		№22	325	07	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП М-105
8\325		№22	325	08	1940	СССР		214-й СБАП
10\325		№22	325	10	1940	СССР		2-я ВШШ
11\325		№22	325	11	1940	СССР		2-я ВШШ
12\325		№22	325	12	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
13\325		№22	325	13	1940	СССР		2-я ВШШ
14\325		№22	325	14	1940	СССР		214-й СБАП
15\325		№22	325	15	1940	СССР		214-й СБАП
20\325		№22	325	20	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
1\326		№22	326	01	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП потерян 07.41
2\326		№22	326	02	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 06-07.41
5\326		№22	326	05	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
7\326		№22	326	07	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
8\326		№22	326	08	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
9\326		№22	326	09	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
12\326		№22	326	12	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
13\326		№22	326	13	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
16\326		№22	326	16	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 07.41
17\326		№22	326	17	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 07.07.41
18\326		№22	326	18	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
19\326		№22	326	19	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП сбит 01.07.41
20\326		№22	326	20	1940	СССР		44-й СБАП
1\327		№22	327	01	1940	СССР		208-й СБАП
3\327		№22	327	03	1940	СССР		2-я ВШШ
4\327		№22	327	04	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
5\327		№22	327	05	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
6\327		№22	327	06	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 213-й СБАП
8\327		№22	327	08	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
10\327		№22	327	10	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
11\327		№22	327	11	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП, 214-й СБАП
12\327	УСБ	№22	327	12	1940	СССР		фото ЦВМА
13\327		№22	327	13	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
14\327		№22	327	14	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
15\327		№22	327	15	1940	СССР		214-й СБАП, 37-й СБАП сбит 1941
16\327		№22	327	16	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП М-105
17\327		№22	327	17	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
18\327		№22	327	18	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
19\327		№22	327	19	1940	СССР		214-й СБАП
20\327		№22	327	20	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
1\328		№22	328	01	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 213-й СБАП
2\328		№22	328	02	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
3\328		№22	328	03	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
4\328		№22	328	04	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 99-й СБАП
5\328		№22	328	05	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
6\328		№22	328	06	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 213-й СБАП
7\328		№22	328	07	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП
8\328		№22	328	08	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП
9\328		№22	328	09	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 213-й СБАП
10\328		№22	328	08	1940	СССР		214-й СБАП списан 20.10.41
11\328		№22	328	11	1940	СССР		213-й СБАП
12\328		№22	328	12	1940	СССР		214-й СБАП
13\328		№22	328	13	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 213-й СБАП
14\328		№22	328	14	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП М-105
15\328		№22	328	15	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП М-105
16\328		№22	328	16	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 213-й СБАП
17\328		№22	328	17	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП М-105
18\328		№22	328	18	1940	СССР		214-й СБАП
19\328		№22	328	19	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 213-й СБАП
20\328		№22	328	20	1940	СССР		99-й СБАП М-105
1\329		№22	329	01	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
2\329		№22	329	02	1940	СССР		10-й ГвНБАП
9\329		№22	329	09	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
10\329		№22	329	10	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
14\329		№22	329	14	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
17\329		№22	329	17	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
18\329		№22	329	18	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
19\329		№22	329	19	1940	СССР		63-й СПАБ потерян 09.08.41
20\329		№22	329	20	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
1\330		№22	330	01	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
2\330		№22	330	02	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
3\330		№22	330	03	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
4\330		№22	330	04	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
5\330		№22	330	05	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
6\330		№22	330	06	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
7\330		№22	330	07	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
8\330		№22	330	08	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
9\330		№22	330	09	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
10\330		№22	330	10	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
11\330		№22	330	11	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
12\330		№22	330	12	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
13\330		№22	330	13	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
14\330		№22	330	14	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
15\330		№22	330	15	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
16\330		№22	330	16	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
17\330		№22	330	17	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
18\330		№22	330	18	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
19\330		№22	330	19	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
20\330		№22	330	20	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
4\331		№22	331	04	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
7\331		№22	331	07	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
8\331		№22	331	08	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
10\331		№22	331	10	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
13\331		№22	331	13	1940	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
17\331		№22	331	17	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
18\331		№22	331	18	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
19\331		№22	331	19	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
20\331		№22	331	20	1940	СССР		95-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
1\332		№22	332	01	03.41	СССР		208-й СБАП
2\332		№22	332	02	03.41	СССР		99-й СБАП, 208-й СБАП
3\332		№22	332	03	03.41	СССР		208-й СБАП
4\332		№22	332	04	03.41	СССР		208-й СБАП
5\332		№22	332	05	03.41	СССР		99-й СБАП М-105
6\332		№22	332	06	03.41	СССР		УАП ВАКШС
7\332		№22	332	07	03.41	СССР		214-й СБАП
8\332		№22	332	08	03.41	СССР		208-й СБАП
9\332		№22	332	09	03.41	СССР		УАП ВАКШС
10\332		№22	332	10	03.41	СССР		УАП ВАКШС
11\332		№22	332	11	03.41	СССР		УАП ВАКШС
12\332		№22	332	12	03.41	СССР		Завод №22 М-105
13\332		№22	332	13	03.41	СССР		213-й СБАП
14\332		№22	332	14	03.41	СССР		214-й СБАП
15\332		№22	332	15	03.41	СССР		208-й СБАП
16\332		№22	332	16	03.41	СССР		213-й СБАП
17\332		№22	332	17	03.41	СССР		208-й СБАП
18\332		№22	332	18	03.41	СССР		99-й СБАП
19\332		№22	332	19	03.41	СССР		99-й СБАП
20\332		№22	332	20	03.41	СССР		99-й СБАП
1\333		№22	333	01	03.41	СССР		214-й СБАП
2\333		№22	333	02	03.41	СССР		99-й СБАП
3\333		№22	333	03	03.41	СССР		214-й СБАП
4\333		№22	333	04	03.41	СССР		208-й СБАП
5\333	ПС-41бис	№22	333	05	03.41	СССР	СССР-Ф151	ТГС
6\333		№22	333	06	03.41	СССР		208-й СБАП
7\333		№22	333	07	03.41	СССР		208-й СБАП
8\333	УСБ	№22	333	08	1941	СССР		Саратовская ВАШ
9\333		№22	333	09	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
10\333		№22	333	10	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
11\333		№22	333	11	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
12\333		№22	333	12	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
13\333		№22	333	13	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
14\333		№22	333	14	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
15\333		№22	333	15	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
16\333		№22	333	16	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
17\333		№22	333	17	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
18\333		№22	333	18	1941	Китай		99-й СБАП М-105
19\333		№22	333	19	03.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС ТК-2 испытания 1941
20\333		№22	333	20	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
1\334		№22	334	01	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
2\334	УСБ	№22	334	02	1941	СССР		Саратовская ВАШ
3\334		№22	334	03	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
4\334		№22	334	04	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
5\334		№22	334	05	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
6\334		№22	334	06	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
7\334		№22	334	07	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
8\334		№22	334	08	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
9\334		№22	334	09	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
10\334		№22	334	10	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
11\334		№22	334	11	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
12\334		№22	334	12	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
13\334		№22	334	13	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
14\334		№22	334	14	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
15\334	ПС-41	№22	334	15	03.41	СССР	СССР-И352	ЦАГИ
16\334		№22	334	16	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
17\334		№22	334	17	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
18\334		№22	334	18	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
19\334		№22	334	19	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д
20\334		№22	334	20	1941	Китай		отправлен по ж/д

1\511	Ар-2	№22	511	01	1940	СССР		НИИ ВВС первый
2\511	Ар-2	№22	511	02	1940	СССР		НИИ ВВС
3\511	Ар-2	№22	511	03	1940	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 11.40
4\511	Ар-2	№22	511	04	1940	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 11.40
5\511	Ар-2	№22	511	05	1940	СССР		НИПАБ
6\511	Ар-2	№22	511	06	1940	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 26.05.42
7\511	Ар-2	№22	511	07	1940	СССР		НИПАБ
8\511	Ар-2	№22	511	08	1940	СССР		НИИ ВВС, 57-й СБАП КБФ потерян 13.01.42
1\512	Ар-2	№22	512	01	1940	СССР		документ
2\512	Ар-2	№22	512	02	1940	СССР		13-й СБАП
3\512	Ар-2	№22	512	03	1940	СССР		документ
4\512	Ар-2	№22	512	04	1940	СССР		
5\512	Ар-2	№22	512	05	1940	СССР		документ
6\512	Ар-2	№22	512	06	1940	СССР		
7\512	Ар-2	№22	512	07	1940	СССР		73-й СБАП, 1-й ГвМТАП потерян 11.08.42
8\512	Ар-2	№22	512	08	1940	СССР		132-й СБАП
9\512	Ар-2	№22	512	09	1940	СССР		ВМФ сбит 28.02.42
10\512	Ар-2	№22	512	10	1940	СССР		13-й СБАП
1\513	Ар-2	№22	513	01	1940	СССР		2-й СБАП, 73-й СБАП сбит 02.42
2\513	Ар-2	№22	513	02	1940	СССР		73-й СБАП сбит 28.02.42
3\513	Ар-2	№22	513	03	1940	СССР		73-й СБАП сбит 28.02.42
4\513	Ар-2	№22	513	04	1940	СССР		73-й СБАП сбит 28.02.42
5\513	Ар-2	№22	513	05	1940	СССР		ОКБ Архангельского эталон 1941
6\513	Ар-2	№22	513	06	1940	СССР		73-й СБАП
7\513	Ар-2	№22	513	07	1940	СССР		2-й СБАП, НИИ ВВС
8\513	Ар-2	№22	513	08	1940	СССР		
9\513	Ар-2	№22	513	09	1940	СССР		
10\513	Ар-2	№22	513	10	1940	СССР		
11\513	Ар-2	№22	513	11	1940	СССР		73-й СБАП сбит 02.42
12\513	Ар-2	№22	513	12	1940	СССР		73-й СБАП
13\513	Ар-2	№22	513	13	1940	СССР		
14\513	Ар-2	№22	513	14	1940	СССР		132-й СБАП
15\513	Ар-2	№22	513	15	1940	СССР		58-й СБАП, 125 ББАП, 44 СБАП
16\513	Ар-2	№22	513	16	1940	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 14.12.41
17\513	Ар-2	№22	513	17	1940	СССР		НИПАБ, 134-й СБАП
18\513	Ар-2	№22	513	18	1940	СССР		73-й СБАП сбит 02.42
19\513	Ар-2	№22	513	19	1940	СССР		фото
20\513	Ар-2	№22	513	20	1940	СССР		73-й СБАП
1\514	Ар-2	№22	514	01	1940	СССР		73-й СБАП
2\514	Ар-2	№22	514	02	1940	СССР		73-й СБАП потерян 28.02.42
3\514	Ар-2	№22	514	03	1940	СССР		2-й СБАП, 58-й СБАП сбит 10.08.41
4\514	Ар-2	№22	514	04	1940	СССР		
5\514	Ар-2	№22	514	05	1940	СССР		73-й СБАП
6\514	Ар-2	№22	514	06	1940	СССР		73-й СБАП сбит 02.42
7\514	Ар-2	№22	514	07	1940	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 26.05.42
8\514	Ар-2	№22	514	08	1940	СССР		33-й СБАП
9\514	Ар-2	№22	514	09	1940	СССР		
10\514	Ар-2	№22	514	10	1940	СССР		НИПАБ, 134-й СБАП
11\514	Ар-2	№22	514	11	1940	СССР		НИПАБ, 134-й СБАП сбит 27.07.41
12\514	Ар-2	№22	514	12	1940	СССР		ОАЭ УВВС ВМФ, 73-й СБАП
13\514	Ар-2	№22	514	13	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
14\514	Ар-2	№22	514	14	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП, 13-й СБАП
15\514	Ар-2	№22	514	15	1940	СССР		НИПАБ, 134-й СБАП
16\514	Ар-2	№22	514	16	1940	СССР		НИПАБ, 134-й СБАП
17\514	Ар-2	№22	514	17	1940	СССР		НИПАБ, 134-й СБАП
18\514	Ар-2	№22	514	18	1940	СССР		27-й ИАП
19\514	Ар-2	№22	514	19	1940	СССР		58-й СБАП
20\514	Ар-2	№22	514	20	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
1\515	Ар-2	№22	515	01	1940	СССР		
2\515	Ар-2	№22	515	02	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
3\515	Ар-2	№22	515	03	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
4\515	Ар-2	№22	515	04	1940	СССР		
5\515	Ар-2	№22	515	05	1940	СССР		2-й СБАП сбит
6\515	Ар-2	№22	515	06	1940	СССР		13-й СБАП
7\515	Ар-2	№22	515	07	1940	СССР		58-й СБАП
8\515	Ар-2	№22	515	08	1940	СССР		134-й СБАП
9\515	Ар-2	№22	515	09	1940	СССР		13-й СБАП
10\515	Ар-2	№22	515	10	1940	СССР		33-й СБАП
11\515	Ар-2	№22	515	11	1940	СССР		132-й СБАП, НИИ ВВС, 33-й СБАП
12\515	Ар-2	№22	515	12	02.41	СССР		НИПАБ, 134-й СБАП
13\515	Ар-2	№22	515	13	02.41	СССР		134-й СБАП
14\515	Ар-2	№22	515	14	02.41	СССР		134-й СБАП сбит 27.07.41
15\515	Ар-2	№22	515	15	02.41	СССР		134-й СБАП сбит 27.07.41
16\515	Ар-2	№22	515	16	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
17\515	Ар-2	№22	515	17	02.41	СССР		2-й СБАП, 58-й СБАП сбит 09.07.41
18\515	Ар-2	№22	515	18	1941	СССР		
19\515	Ар-2	№22	515	19	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП, НИИ ВВС
20\515	Ар-2	№22	515	20	02.41	СССР		58-й СБАП
1\516	Ар-2	№22	516	01	02.41	СССР		134-й СБАП, НИПАБ
2\516	Ар-2	№22	516	02	02.41	СССР		НИПАБ
3\516	Ар-2	№22	516	03	02.41	СССР		ОКБ Архангельского
4\516	Ар-2	№22	516	04	02.41	СССР		134-й СБАП
5\516	Ар-2	№22	516	05	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
6\516	Ар-2	№22	516	06	02.41	СССР		
7\516	Ар-2	№22	516	07	02.41	СССР		2-й СБАП, 58-й СБАП сбит 10.08.41
8\516	Ар-2	№22	516	08	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
9\516	Ар-2	№22	516	09	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
10\516	Ар-2	№22	516	10	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
11\516	Ар-2	№22	516	11	02.41	СССР		134-й СБАП
12\516	Ар-2	№22	516	12	02.41	СССР		2-й СБАП, 58-й СБАП сбит 10.08.41
13\516	Ар-2	№22	516	13	02.41	СССР		134-й СБАП
14\516	Ар-2	№22	516	14	02.41	СССР		
15\516	Ар-2	№22	516	15	02.41	СССР		134-й СБАП
16\516	Ар-2	№22	516	16	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
17\516	Ар-2	№22	516	17	02.41	СССР		58-й СБАП, НИИ ВВС
18\516	Ар-2	№22	516	18	02.41	СССР		132-й СБАП
19\516	Ар-2	№22	516	19	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
20\516	Ар-2	№22	516	20	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
1\517	Ар-2	№22	517	01	02.41	СССР		58-й СБАП
2\517	Ар-2	№22	517	02	02.41	СССР		
3\517	Ар-2	№22	517	03	02.41	СССР		27-й ИАП
4\517	Ар-2	№22	517	04	02.41	СССР		134-й СБАП
5\517	Ар-2	№22	517	05	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
6\517	Ар-2	№22	517	06	02.41	СССР		2-й СБАП, 58-й СБАП сбит 10.08.41
7\517	Ар-2	№22	517	07	02.41	СССР		2-й СБАП, 57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 10.11.42
8\517	Ар-2	№22	517	08	01.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС потерян 17.01.41
9\517	Ар-2	№22	517	09	01.41	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 22.06.41
10\517	Ар-2	№22	517	10	02.41	СССР		2-й СБАП
11\517	Ар-2	№22	517	11	02.41	СССР		2-й СБАП
12\517	Ар-2	№22	517	12	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
13\517	Ар-2	№22	517	13	02.41	СССР		46-й СБАП, 54-й СБАП
14\517	Ар-2	№22	517	14	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
15\517	Ар-2	№22	517	15	02.41	СССР		266-я САМ
16\517	Ар-2	№22	517	16	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
17\517	Ар-2	№22	517	17	02.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС
18\517	Ар-2	№22	517	18	02.41	СССР		27-й ИАП
19\517	Ар-2	№22	517	19	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП, НИИ ВВС
20\517	Ар-2	№22	517	20	02.41	СССР		132-й СБАП
1\518	Ар-2	№22	518	01	02.41	СССР		27-й ИАП
2\518	Ар-2	№22	518	02	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
3\518	Ар-2	№22	518	03	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
4\518	Ар-2	№22	518	04	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
5\518	Ар-2	№22	518	05	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
6\518	Ар-2	№22	518	06	02.41	СССР		облегчен
7\518	Ар-2	№22	518	07	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
8\518	Ар-2	№22	518	08	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
9\518	Ар-2	№22	518	09	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
10\518	Ар-2	№22	518	10	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
11\518	Ар-2	№22	518	11	02.41	СССР		2-й СБАП
12\518	Ар-2	№22	518	12	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
13\518	Ар-2	№22	518	13	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
14\518	Ар-2	№22	518	14	02.41	СССР		58-й СБАП сбит
15\518	Ар-2	№22	518	15	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
16\518	Ар-2	№22	518	16	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
17\518	Ар-2	№22	518	17	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
18\518	Ар-2	№22	518	18	02.41	СССР		27-й ИАП
19\518	Ар-2	№22	518	19	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
20\518	Ар-2	№22	518	20	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
1\519	Ар-2	№22	519	01	02.41	СССР		54-й СБП
2\519	Ар-2	№22	519	20	02.41	СССР		132-й СБАП
3\519	Ар-2	№22	519	03	02.41	СССР		2-й СБАП, 55-й БАП, 58-й БАП
4\519	Ар-2	№22	519	04	02.41	СССР		2-й СБАП, НИПАБ, 58-й СБАП сбит 19.08.41
5\519	Ар-2	№22	519	05	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
6\519	Ар-2	№22	519	06	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
7\519	Ар-2	№22	519	07	02.41	СССР		НИПАВ
8\519	Ар-2	№22	519	08	02.41	СССР		58-й СБАП
9\519	Ар-2	№22	519	09	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
10\519	Ар-2	№22	519	10	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
11\519	Ар-2	№22	519	11	02.41	СССР		134-й СБАП
12\519	Ар-2	№22	519	12	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
13\519	Ар-2	№22	519	13	02.41	СССР		134-й СБАП, НИИ потерян 17.02.41
14\519	Ар-2	№22	519	14	02.41	СССР		13-й СБАП
15\519	Ар-2	№22	519	15	02.41	СССР		2-й СБАП
16\519	Ар-2	№22	519	16	02.41	СССР		ЦАГИ облегчен потерян
17\519	Ар-2	№22	519	17	02.41	СССР		
18\519	Ар-2	№22	519	18	02.41	СССР		27-й ИАП
19\519	Ар-2	№22	519	19	02.41	СССР		27-й ИАП
20\519	Ар-2	№22	519	20	02.41	СССР		132-й СБАП
1\520	Ар-2	№22	520	01	02.41	СССР		27-й ИАП
2\520	Ар-2	№22	520	02	02.41	СССР		46-й СБАП захвачен 22.06.41 Германия
3\520	Ар-2	№22	520	03	02.41	СССР		27-й ИАП
4\520	Ар-2	№22	520	04	02.41	СССР		
5\520	Ар-2	№22	520	05	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
6\520	Ар-2	№22	520	06	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
7\520	Ар-2	№22	520	07	02.41	СССР		документ
8\520	Ар-2	№22	520	08	02.41	СССР		46-й СБАП
9\520	Ар-2	№22	520	09	02.41	СССР		132-й СБАП
10\520	Ар-2	№22	520	10	02.41	СССР		132-й СБАП
11\520	Ар-2	№22	520	11	02.41	СССР		132-й СБАП
12\520	Ар-2	№22	520	12	02.41	СССР		132-й СБАП
13\520	Ар-2	№22	520	12	02.41	СССР		ОПОН
14\520	Ар-2	№22	520	14	02.41	СССР		46-й СБАП захвачен 22.06.41 Германия
15\520	Ар-2	№22	520	15	02.41	СССР		27-й ИАП
16\520	Ар-2	№22	520	16	02.41	СССР		2-й СБАП
17\520	Ар-2	№22	520	17	02.41	СССР		
18\520	Ар-2	№22	520	18	02.41	СССР		33-й СБАП
19\520	Ар-2	№22	520	19	02.41	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 26.06.41
20\520	Ар-2	№22	520	20	02.41	СССР		дефект
1\521	Ар-2	№22	521	01	02.41	СССР		46-й СБАП захвачен 22.06.41 Германия
2\521	Ар-2	№22	521	02	02.41	СССР		2-й СБАП
3\521	Ар-2	№22	521	03	02.41	СССР		132-й СБАП
4\521	Ар-2	№22	521	04	02.41	СССР		58-й СБАП
5\521	Ар-2	№22	521	05	02.41	СССР		
6\521	Ар-2	№22	521	06	02.41	СССР		46-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 26.06.41
7\521	Ар-2	№22	521	07	02.41	СССР		46-й СБАП, 54-й СБАП
8\521	Ар-2	№22	521	08	02.41	СССР		
9\521	Ар-2	№22	521	09	02.41	СССР		
10\521	Ар-2	№22	521	10	02.41	СССР		46-й СБАП захвачен 06-07.41 Германия
11\521	Ар-2	№22	521	11	02.41	СССР		
12\521	Ар-2	№22	521	12	02.41	СССР		58-й СБАП сбит
13\521	Ар-2	№22	521	13	02.41	СССР		
14\521	Ар-2	№22	521	14	02.41	СССР		46-й СБАП захвачен 22.06.41 Германия
15\521	Ар-2	№22	521	15	02.41	СССР		46-й СБАП потерян 26.06.41
16\521	Ар-2	№22	521	16	02.41	СССР		46-й СБАП захвачен 22.06.41 Германия
18\521	Ар-2	№22	521	18	02.41	СССР		27-й БАП
20\521	Ар-2	№22	521	20	02.41	СССР		27-й БАП

----------


## lindr

СБ

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

1251		№125	01	01	1937	СССР		Омская ВАШ
1259		№125	01	09	1937	СССР		Омская ВАШ
12512		№125	02	02	1937	СССР		завод №99
12513		№125	02	03	1937	СССР		38-й СБАП
12517		№125	02	07	1937	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
12518		№125	02	08	1937	СССР		завод №99
12522		№125	03	02	02.37	СССР	17	150-й СБАП, Таганрогская ВАШ потерян 24.05.41
12523		№125	03	03	1937	СССР		завод №99
12524		№125	03	04	1937	СССР		Омская ВАШ
12525		№125	03	05	1937	СССР		22-я АБ
12526		№125	03	06	1937	СССР		завод №99
12527		№125	03	07	1937	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
12528		№125	03	08	1937	СССР		38-й СБАП
12529		№125	03	09	1937	СССР		31-й ОАО
12531		№125	04	01	1937	СССР		Омская ВАШ
12533		№125	04	03	1937	СССР		22-я АБ
12535		№125	04	05	1937	СССР		32-й СБАП потерян 1941
12536		№125	04	06	1937	СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ сбит 1941
12537		№125	04	07		СССР		38-й СБАП сбит 1941
12538		№125	04	08		СССР		
12539		№125	04	09		СССР		150-й СБАП
12540		№125	04	10		СССР		Омская ВАШ
12541		№125	05	01		СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
12542		№125	05	02		СССР		Омская ВАШ
12544		№125	05	04		СССР		22-е САМ, 452-й СБАП сбит 10.09.41
12546		№125	05	06		СССР		Омская ВАШ
12547		№125	05	07		СССР		завод №99
12548		№125	05	08		СССР		Омская ВАШ
12549		№125	05	09		СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
12551		№125	06	01		СССР		150-й СБАП
12555		№125	06	05		СССР		150-й СБАП
12556		№125	06	06		СССР		150-й СБАП
12557		№125	06	07		СССР		150-й СБАП
12558		№125	06	08		СССР		150-й СБАП
7/14		№125	07	14	1938	СССР		55-й СБАП сбит 1941
9/13		№125	09	13	1938	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 27.08.42
10/3		№125	10	03	1938	СССР		31-й СБАП, Едрово
10/4		№125	10	04	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП
10/10		№125	10	10	1938	СССР		
11/1		№125	11	01	1938	СССР		
12/2		№125	12	02	1938	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
13/2		№125	13	02	1938	СССР		452-й СБАП сбит 19.09.41
13/6		№125	13	06	1938	СССР		Энгельс ВАШ
13/17		№125	13	17	1938	СССР		452-й СБАП сбит 11.09.41
13/20		№125	13	20	1938	СССР		
14/01		№125	14	01	1938	СССР		
14/10		№125	14	10	1938	СССР		
14/15		№125	14	15	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП
14/16		№125	14	16	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП
14/17		№125	14	17	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП, 452-й СБАП сбит 10.09.41
14/18		№125	14	18	1938	СССР		56-й СБАП
14/19		№125	14	19	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП, 44-й СБАП
14/20		№125	14	20	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП
15/2		№125	15	02	1938	СССР		ОА-ЗА
15/3		№125	15	03	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП
15/4		№125	15	04	1938	СССР		ОА-ЗА
15/5		№125	15	05	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП
15/6		№125	15	06	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП
15/8		№125	15	08	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП
15/11		№125	15	11	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП
15/13		№125	15	13	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП
15/14		№125	15	14	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП
15/15		№125	15	15	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП, 452-й СБАП сбит 10.09.41
15/17		№125	15	17	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП
15/18		№125	15	18	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП
15/19		№125	15	19	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП
15/20		№125	15	20	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП
16/1		№125	16	01	05.08.38	СССР		13-й СБАП, 30-й СБАП
16/2		№125	16	02	29.08.38	СССР		13-й СБАП, Омская ВАШ
16/3		№125	16	03	1938	СССР		30-й СБАП
16/4		№125	16	04	1938	СССР		4-е САМ
16/5		№125	16	05	1938	СССР		30-й СБАП
16/6		№125	16	06	1938	СССР		завод №99
16/8		№125	16	08	1938	СССР		ОА-ЗА
16/9		№125	16	09	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
16/10		№125	16	10	1938	СССР		38-й СБАП
16/11		№125	16	11	1938	СССР	9	38-й СБАП, 20-я САМ
16/12		№125	16	12	1938	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
16/13		№125	16	13	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
16/14		№125	16	14	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП
16/15		№125	16	15	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП
16/17		№125	16	17	1938	СССР		сбит 1939
16/18		№125	16	18	1938	СССР		38-й СБАП
16/19		№125	16	19	1938	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
17/1		№125	17	01	1938	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10-12.38 М-103
17/2		№125	17	02	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП
17/3		№125	17	03	1938	СССР		55-й СБАП
17/4		№125	17	04	1938	СССР		55-й СБАП
17/5		№125	17	05	1938	СССР		36-й СБАП
17/6		№125	17	06	1938	СССР		36-й СБАП
17/7		№125	17	07	1938	СССР		36-й СБАП
17/8		№125	17	08	1938	СССР		36-й СБАП
17/9		№125	17	08	1938	СССР		36-й СБАП
17/10		№125	17	10	1938	СССР		55-й СБАП сбит 1941
17/11		№125	17	11	1938	СССР		55-й СБАП
17/12		№125	17	12	1938	СССР		36-й СБАП
17/13		№125	17	13	1938	СССР		55-й СБАП
17/14		№125	17	14	1938	СССР		55-й СБАП сбит 1941
17/15		№125	17	15	1938	СССР		55-й СБАП
17/16		№125	17	16	1938	СССР		55-й СБАП
17/17		№125	17	17	1938	СССР		55-й СБАП
17/18		№125	17	18	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП
17/19		№125	17	19	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
17/20		№125	17	20	1938	СССР		36-й СБАП
18/1		№125	18	01	1938	СССР		22-е САМ
18/2		№125	18	02	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП, 452-й СБАП сбит 19.09.41
18/3		№125	18	03	1938	СССР		38-й СБАП
18/4		№125	18	04	1938	СССР		37-й СБАП
18/5		№125	18	05	1938	СССР		37-й СБАП
18/6		№125	18	06	1938	СССР		37-й СБАП
18/7		№125	18	07	1938	СССР		37-й СБАП
18/8		№125	18	08	1938	СССР		37-й СБАП
18/9		№125	18	09	1938	СССР		37-й СБАП
18/10		№125	18	10	1938	СССР		37-й СБАП
18/11		№125	18	11	1938	СССР		38-й СБАП
18/12		№125	18	12	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП
18/13		№125	18	13	1938	СССР		Энгельс ВАШ
18/14		№125	18	14	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП
18/15		№125	18	15	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП
18/16		№125	18	16	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП, 38-й СБАП сбит 18.07.41
18/17		№125	18	17	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП, 452-й СБАП сбит 10.09.41
18/18		№125	18	18	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП
18/19		№125	18	19	1938	СССР		38-й СБАП
18/20		№125	18	20	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП
19/1		№125	19	01	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП
19/2		№125	19	02	1938	СССР		150-й СБАП, 10-й ГвНБАП
19/3		№125	19	03	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП, 452-й СБАП сбит 15.09.41
19/4		№125	19	04	1938	СССР		32-й СБАП сбит 17.07.41
19/5		№125	19	05	1938	СССР		36-й СБАП
19/6		№125	19	06	1938	СССР		36-й СБАП
19/7		№125	19	07	1938	СССР		36-й СБАП
19/8		№125	19	08	1938	СССР		55-й СБАП
19/9		№125	19	09	1938	СССР		36-й СБАП
19/11		№125	19	11	1938	СССР		55-й СБАП
19/12		№125	19	12	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП, 10-й ГвБАП
19/13		№125	19	13	1938	СССР		452-й СБАП сбит 27.09.41
19/14		№125	19	14	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
19/15		№125	19	15	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
19/16		№125	19	16	1938	СССР		10-й ГвБАП
19/17		№125	19	17	1938	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
19/18		№125	19	18	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
19/20		№125	19	20	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
20/1		№125	20	01	1938	СССР		36-й СБАП
20/2		№125	20	02	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
20/3		№125	20	03	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
20/5		№125	20	05	1938	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
20/6		№125	20	06	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
20/7		№125	20	07	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
20/8		№125	20	08	1938	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
20/10		№125	20	10	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
20/11		№125	20	11	1938	СССР		146-й АВБ
20/12		№125	20	12	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
20/13		№125	20	13	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
20/14		№125	20	14	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
20/15		№125	20	15	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
20/17		№125	20	17	1938	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
20/18		№125	20	18	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
20/19		№125	20	19	1938	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
20/20		№125	20	20	1938	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ сбит И-16 по ошибке 1941
21/1		№125	21	01	1938	СССР		55-й СБАП
21/2		№125	21	02	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
21/3		№125	21	03	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
21/4		№125	21	04	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
21/5		№125	21	05	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
21/6		№125	21	06	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
21/7		№125	21	07	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
21/8		№125	21	08	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП потерян
21/9		№125	21	09	1938	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
21/10		№125	21	10	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
21/11		№125	21	11	1938	СССР		32-я АД
21/13		№125	21	13	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
21/14		№125	21	14	1938	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
21/15		№125	21	15	1938	СССР		1-й СБАП
21/16		№125	21	16	1938	СССР		13-й СБАП, 30-й СБАП
21/17		№125	21	17		СССР		1-й СБАП
21/18		№125	21	18		СССР		1-й СБАП
21/19		№125	21	19		СССР		1-й СБАП
21/20		№125	21	20		СССР		32-й СБАП
22/1		№125	22	01		СССР		30-й САД
22/2		№125	22	02		СССР		32-й СБАП, 452-й СПАБ потерян 09.41
22/3		№125	22	03		СССР		452-й СБАП сбит 10.09.41
22/4		№125	22	04		СССР		32-й СБАП, 44-й СБАП
22/5		№125	22	05		СССР		32-й СБАП
22/6		№125	22	06		СССР		32-й СБАП
22/7		№125	22	07		СССР		32-й СБАП
22/8		№125	22	08		СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
22/9		№125	22	09		СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
22/10		№125	22	10		СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
22/11		№125	22	11		СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
22/12		№125	22	12		СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
22/13		№125	22	13		СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
22/15		№125	22	15		СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
22/16		№125	22	16		СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
22/17		№125	22	17		СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
22/18		№125	22	18		СССР		Чкаловская ВАШ
22/20		№125	22	20		СССР		Энгельс ВАШ
23/1		№125	23	01	1939	СССР		Энгельс ВАШ
23/2		№125	23	02	1939	СССР		Энгельс ВАШ
23/3		№125	23	03	1939	СССР		Энгельс ВАШ
23/4		№125	23	04	1939	СССР		Энгельс ВАШ
23/5		№125	23	05	1939	СССР		Энгельс ВАШ
23/6		№125	23	06	1939	СССР		Энгельс ВАШ
23/7		№125	23	07	1939	СССР		Энгельс ВАШ
23/8		№125	23	08	1939	СССР		Энгельс ВАШ
23/10		№125	23	10	1939	СССР		150-й СБАП
23/11		№125	23	11	1939	СССР		150-й СБАП
23/12		№125	23	12	1939	СССР		56-й СБАП
23/13		№125	23	13	1939	СССР		150-й СБАП
23/15		№125	23	15	1939	СССР		150-й СБАП
23/16		№125	23	16	1939	СССР		150-й СБАП сбит 24.07.39
23/19		№125	23	19	1939	СССР		150-й СБАП
23/20		№125	23	20	1939	СССР		150-й СБАП
24/1		№125	24	01	1939	СССР		150-й СБАП
24/2		№125	24	02	1939	СССР		150-й СБАП
24/3		№125	24	03	1939	СССР		150-й СБАП, 452-й СБАП сбит по ошибке 27.09.41
24/5		№125	24	05	1939	СССР		38-й СБАП
24/6		№125	24	06	1939	СССР		32-й СБАП, 452-й СБАП сбит 10.09.41
24/7		№125	24	07	1939	СССР		32-й СБАП
24/8		№125	24	08	1939	СССР		38-й СБАП
24/9		№125	24	09	1939	СССР		38-й СБАП
24/10		№125	24	10	1939	СССР		37-я АД
24/12		№125	24	12	1939	СССР		49-й СБАП
24/13		№125	24	13	1939	СССР		38-й СБАП
24/14		№125	24	14	1939	СССР		38-й СБАП
24/15		№125	24	15	1939	СССР		32-й СБАП
24/16		№125	24	16	1939	СССР		2-я ДРАЭ
24/17		№125	24	17	1939	СССР		2-я ДРАЭ
24/18		№125	24	18	1939	СССР		2-я ДРАЭ
24/19		№125	24	19	1939	СССР		2-я ДРАЭ
24/20		№125	24	20	1939	СССР		2-я ДРАЭ
25/1		№125	25	01	1939	СССР		2-я ДРАЭ
25/2		№125	25	02	1939	СССР		2-я ДРАЭ
25/3		№125	25	03	1939	СССР		2-я ДРАЭ
25/4		№125	25	04	1939	СССР		1-й СБАП
25/5		№125	25	05	1939	СССР		73-й САП
25/6		№125	25	06	1939	СССР		73-й САП
25/7		№125	25	07	1939	СССР		73-й САП
25/8		№125	25	08	1939	СССР		73-й САП
25/9		№125	25	09	1939	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
25/10		№125	25	10	1939	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
25/11		№125	25	11	1939	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
25/12		№125	25	12	1939	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
25/14		№125	25	14	1939	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
25/15		№125	25	15	1939	СССР		145-я АБ
25/16		№125	25	15	1939	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
25/17		№125	25	15	1939	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
25/18		№125	25	18	1939	СССР		Энгельс ВАШ испытания 06-07.39
25/19	УСБ	№125	25	19	1939	СССР		602-й БАП потерян 12.08.42
25/20		№125	25	20	1939	СССР		Новосибирск ВАШ
26/4		№125	26	04	1939	СССР		сбит 1941
26/12		№125	26	12	1939	СССР		452-й СБАП сбит 26.09.41
27/1		№125	27	01	15.07.39	СССР		ЗабВО
27/2		№125	27	02	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
27/3		№125	27	03	1939	СССР		452-й СБАП сбит 11.09.41
27/4		№125	27	04	1939	СССР		44-й СБАП
27/5		№125	27	05	15.07.39	СССР		ЗабВО
27/6		№125	27	06	15.07.39	СССР		ЗабВО
27/7		№125	27	06	15.07.39	СССР		ЗабВО
27/8		№125	27	08	15.07.39	СССР		ЗабВО
27/9		№125	27	09	02.07.39	СССР		32-й СБАП
27/10		№125	27	10	15.07.39	СССР		ЗабВО
27/11		№125	27	11	15.07.39	СССР		ЗабВО
27/12		№125	27	12	15.07.39	СССР		150-й СБАП сбит 23.08.39
28/4		№125	28	07	1939	СССР		452-й СБАП сбит 11.09.41
28/6		№125	28	06	1939	СССР		сбит обломки фото
28/8		№125	28	08	1939	СССР		18-й СБАП сбит 11.06.42
28/10		№125	28	10	1939	СССР		32-й СБАП сбит 27.07.41
28/11		№125	28	11	1939	СССР		452-й СБАП сбит 10.09.41
28/15		№125	28	15	1939	СССР		10-й НСБАП сбит 02.08.42
28/16		№125	28	16	1939	СССР		1-й СБАП
29/11		№125	29	11	1939	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 28.07.41
29/14		№125	29	14	1939	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
31/10		№125	31	10	1939	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 28.07.41
31/14		№125	31	14	1940	СССР		1-й СБАП потерян
31/16		№125	31	16	1940	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ
32/19		№125	32	19	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
33/6		№125	33	06	1940	СССР		100-я АБ
34/7		№125	34	07	1940	СССР		1-й СБАП потерян
35/1		№125	35	01	1940	СССР		1942
35/2		№125	35	02	1940	СССР		55-й ДБАП
35/4		№125	35	04	1940	СССР		сбит обломки фото
35/12		№125	35	12	1940	СССР		452-й СБАП сбит 19.09.41
35/13		№125	35	13	1940	СССР		32-й СБАП сбит 24.07.41
36/10		№125	36	10	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
36/11		№125	36	11	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
36/16		№125	36	16	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
36/17		№125	36	17	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
36/18		№125	36	18	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
37/2		№125	37	02	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
37/3		№125	37	03	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
37/13		№125	37	13	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
38/12		№125	38	12	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
38/20		№125	38	20	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
39/5		№125	39	05	1940	СССР		38-й СБАП
39/6		№125	39	06	23.04.40	СССР		38-й СБАП, 44-й СБАП
39/7		№125	39	07	23.04.40	СССР		38-й СБАП, 44-й СБАП
39/8		№125	39	08	23.04.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
39/9		№125	39	09	23.04.40	СССР		38-й СБАП сбит
39/10		№125	39	10	23.04.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
39/11		№125	39	11	23.04.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
39/12		№125	39	12	23.04.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
39/13		№125	39	13	23.04.40	СССР		38-й СБАП, 44-й СБАП
39/14		№125	39	14	23.04.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
39/15		№125	39	15	26.04.40	СССР		АБ пограничные войска
39/16		№125	39	16	16.05.40	СССР		АБ пограничные войска
39/17		№125	39	17	16.05.40	СССР		АБ пограничные войска
39/18		№125	39	18	16.05.40	СССР		АБ пограничные войска
39/19		№125	39	19	26.04.40	СССР		АБ пограничные войска
39/20		№125	39	20	16.05.40	СССР		АБ пограничные войска
40/1		№125	40	01	09.05.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
40/2		№125	40	02	16.05.40	СССР		АБ пограничные войска
40/4		№125	40	04	09.05.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
40/5		№125	40	05	09.05.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
40/6		№125	40	06	09.05.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
40/7		№125	40	07	09.05.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
40/8		№125	40	08	09.05.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
40/9		№125	40	09	16.05.40	СССР		АБ пограничные войска
40/10		№125	40	10	16.05.40	СССР		АБ пограничные войска
40/11		№125	40	11	09.05.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
40/12		№125	40	12	1940	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
40/13		№125	40	13	09.05.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
40/14		№125	40	14	1940	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
40/15		№125	40	15	13.05.40	СССР		1-й СБАП
40/16		№125	40	16	13.05.40	СССР		1-й СБАП потерян
40/17		№125	40	17	1940	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 28.07.41
40/18		№125	40	18	1940	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 28.07.41
40/19		№125	40	19	13.05.40	СССР		1-й СБАП
40/20		№125	40	20	1940	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
41/1		№125	41	01	13.05.40	СССР		1-й СБАП
41/2		№125	41	02	1940	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 28.07.41
41/3		№125	41	01	13.05.40	СССР		1-й СБАП
41/4		№125	41	04	1940	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
41/5		№125	41	05	13.05.40	СССР		1-й СБАП, 279-й НБАП
41/6		№125	41	06	13.05.40	СССР		1-й СБАП
41/7		№125	41	07	1940	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 28.07.41
41/8		№125	41	08	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
41/9		№125	41	06	13.05.40	СССР		1-й СБАП
41/10		№125	41	10	1940	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
41/11		№125	41	11	13.05.40	СССР		1-й СБАП
41/12		№125	41	12	1940	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
41/13		№125	41	13	13.05.40	СССР		1-й СБАП
41/14		№125	41	14	1940	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
41/15		№125	41	15	13.05.40	СССР		1-й СБАП
41/16		№125	41	16	1940	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
41/17		№125	41	15	13.05.40	СССР		1-й СБАП
41/18		№125	41	18	1940	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
41/19		№125	41	19	13.05.40	СССР		1-й СБАП
41/20		№125	41	20	1940	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
42/1		№125	42	01	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
42/2		№125	42	02	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
42/3		№125	42	03	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
42/4		№125	42	04	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
42/5		№125	42	05	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
42/6		№125	42	06	06.40	СССР		1-я ОКА 25-я АБ, 55-й СБАП сбит 1941
42/7		№125	42	07	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
42/8		№125	42	08	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
42/9		№125	42	09	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
42/10		№125	42	10	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП сбит 1941
42/11		№125	42	11	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
42/12		№125	42	12	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП, 55-й ДБАП
42/13		№125	42	13	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП сбит 05.08.41
42/14		№125	42	14	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
42/15		№125	42	15	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП сбит 05.08.41
42/16		№125	42	16	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
42/17		№125	42	17	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
42/18		№125	42	18	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
42/19		№125	42	19	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
42/20		№125	42	20	07.40	СССР		1-я ОКА 12-я АБ, 57-й СБАП КБФ
43/1		№125	43	01	06.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ МВ-3 с этого номера
43/2		№125	43	02	06.40	СССР		1-я ОКА 25-я АБ
43/3		№125	43	03	06.40	СССР		1-я ОКА 25-я АБ
43/4		№125	43	04	07.40	СССР		1-я ОКА ДРАЭ
43/5		№125	43	05	07.40	СССР		1-я ОКА 12-я АБ
43/6		№125	43	06	07.40	СССР		1-я ОКА 12-я АБ
43/7		№125	43	07	07.40	СССР		1-я ОКА 12-я АБ
43/8		№125	43	08	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
43/9		№125	43	09	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП сбит 05.08.41
43/10		№125	43	10	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
43/11		№125	43	11	06.40	СССР		1-я ОКА 25-я АБ, 55-й СБАП сбит 1941
43/12		№125	43	12	07.40	СССР		1-я ОКА 12-я АБ
43/13		№125	43	13	07.40	СССР		1-я ОКА 12-я АБ
43/14		№125	43	14	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ уничтожен на земле 28.07.41
43/15		№125	43	13	07.40	СССР		1-я ОКА 12-я АБ
43/16		№125	43	16	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
43/17		№125	43	17	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
43/18		№125	43	18	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
43/19		№125	43	19	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП сбит 05.08.41
43/20		№125	43	20	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
44/1		№125	44	01	06.40	СССР		1-я ОКА 25-я АБ
44/2		№125	44	02	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП сбит 05.08.41
44/3		№125	44	03	08.40	СССР		авария при облете 30.06.40 67-й БАП
44/4		№125	44	04	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 28.07.41
44/5		№125	44	05	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
44/6		№125	44	06	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
44/7		№125	44	07	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 28.07.41
44/8		№125	44	08	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
44/9		№125	44	09	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
44/10		№125	44	10	08.40	СССР		67-й БАП
44/11		№125	44	11	07.40	СССР		2-я ОКА 28-я АБ, 37-й СБАП
44/12		№125	44	12	08.40	СССР		79-й СБАП
44/13		№125	44	13	08.40	СССР		79-й СБАП
44/14		№125	44	14	08.40	СССР		79-й СБАП
44/15		№125	44	15	08.40	СССР		79-й СБАП
44/16		№125	44	16	08.40	СССР		79-й СБАП
44/17		№125	44	17	08.40	СССР		79-й СБАП
44/18		№125	44	18	08.40	СССР		79-й СБАП
44/19		№125	44	19	08.40	СССР		79-й СБАП
44/20		№125	44	20	08.40	СССР		79-й СБАП
45/1		№125	45	01	08.40	СССР		79-й СБАП
45/2		№125	45	02	08.40	СССР		79-й СБАП
45/3		№125	45	03	08.40	СССР		79-й СБАП
45/4		№125	45	04	08.40	СССР		79-й СБАП
45/5		№125	45	05	08.40	СССР		79-й СБАП
45/6		№125	45	06	08.40	СССР		56-й БАП
45/7		№125	45	07	09.40	СССР		56-й БАП
45/8		№125	45	08	09.40	СССР		56-й БАП
45/9		№125	45	09	08.40	СССР		56-й БАП
45/10		№125	45	10	08.40	СССР		56-й БАП
45/11		№125	45	11	08.40	СССР		56-й БАП
45/12		№125	45	12	08.40	СССР		56-й БАП
45/13		№125	45	13	08.40	СССР		56-й БАП
45/14		№125	45	14	08.40	СССР		56-й БАП
45/15		№125	45	15	08.40	СССР		56-й БАП
45/16		№125	45	16	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
45/17		№125	45	17	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
45/18		№125	45	18	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
45/19		№125	45	19	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
45/20		№125	45	20	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/1		№125	46	01	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/2		№125	46	02	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/3		№125	46	03	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/4		№125	46	04	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/5		№125	46	05	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/6		№125	46	06	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/7		№125	46	07	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/8		№125	46	08	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/9		№125	46	09	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/10		№125	46	10	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/11		№125	46	11	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/12		№125	46	12	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/13		№125	46	13	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/14		№125	46	14	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/15		№125	46	15	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/16		№125	46	16	07.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
46/17		№125	46	17	08.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
46/18		№125	46	18	08.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
46/19		№125	46	19	08.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
46/20		№125	46	20	08.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
47/1		№125	47	01	08.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
47/2		№125	47	02	08.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
47/3		№125	47	03	08.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
47/4		№125	47	04	08.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
47/5		№125	47	05	08.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
47/6		№125	47	06	08.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
47/7		№125	47	07	08.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
47/8		№125	47	08	08.40	СССР		150-й СБАП
47/9		№125	47	09	09.40	СССР		37-й СБАП
47/10		№125	47	10	09.40	СССР		37-й СБАП
47/11		№125	47	11	09.08.40	СССР		37-й СБАП защитный цвет
47/12		№125	47	12	09.40	СССР		37-й СБАП
47/13		№125	47	13	09.40	СССР		37-й СБАП
47/15		№125	47	15	09.40	СССР		37-й СБАП
47/16		№125	47	16	09.40	СССР		37-й СБАП
47/20		№125	47	20	09.40	СССР		завод №125 испытания 10.40
48/1		№125	48	01	09.40	СССР		56-й БАП
48/2		№125	48	02	09.40	СССР		56-й БАП
48/3		№125	48	03	09.40	СССР		56-й БАП
48/4		№125	48	04	09.40	СССР		37-й СБАП
48/5		№125	48	05	09.40	СССР		56-й БАП
48/6		№125	48	06	09.40	СССР		56-й БАП
48/7		№125	48	07	09.40	СССР		56-й БАП
48/8		№125	48	08	09.40	СССР		56-й БАП
48/9		№125	48	09	09.40	СССР		13-й СБАП
48/10		№125	48	10	09.40	СССР		56-й БАП
48/13		№125	48	13	09.40	СССР		56-й БАП
48/15		№125	48	15	09.40	СССР		30-й СПАБ, 150-й СБАП, 140-й СБАП сбит 30.08.41
48/17		№125	48	17	09.40	СССР		1-й СБАП потерян
48/18		№125	48	18	09.40	СССР		10-й ГвБАП
48/20		№125	48	20	09.40	СССР		13-й СБАП
49/1		№125	49	01	09.40	СССР		13-й СБАП
49/2		№125	49	02	09.40	СССР		13-й СБАП
49/3		№125	49	03	29.09.40	СССР		13-й СБАП
49/4		№125	49	04	29.09.40	СССР		13-й СБАП
49/5		№125	49	05	29.09.40	СССР		30-й СПАБ, 13-й СБАП потерян 08.41
49/6		№125	49	06	29.09.40	СССР		13-й СБАП
49/7		№125	49	07	29.09.40	СССР		13-й СБАП
49/8		№125	49	08	29.09.40	СССР	8	13-й СБАП
49/9		№125	49	09	29.09.40	СССР		13-й СБАП
49/10		№125	49	10	29.09.40	СССР		30-й СПАБ, 13-й СБАП
49/11		№125	49	11	29.09.40	СССР		30-й СПАБ, 13-й СБАП
49/12		№125	49	12	29.09.40	СССР		13-й СБАП
49/13		№125	49	13	29.09.40	СССР		13-й СБАП
49/14		№125	49	14	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
49/15		№125	49	15	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП, 30-й СБАП, 13-й СБАП сбит 1941
49/16		№125	49	16	29.09.40	СССР		13-й СБАП
49/17		№125	49	17	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
49/18		№125	49	18	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
49/19		№125	49	19	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
49/20		№125	49	20	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
50/1		№125	50	01	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
50/2		№125	50	02	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
50/3		№125	50	03	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
50/4		№125	50	04	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
50/5		№125	50	05	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
50/6		№125	50	06	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
50/7		№125	50	07	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
50/8		№125	50	08	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
50/9		№125	50	09	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
50/10		№125	50	10	05.10.40	СССР		318-й СБАП
50/12		№125	50	12	10.40	СССР		Штаб ВВС ЗабВО
50/13		№125	50	13	08.40	СССР		38-й СБАП
50/14		№125	50	14	08.40	СССР		55-й СБАП сбит 
50/15		№125	50	15	08.40	СССР		55-й СБАП сбит 27.07.41
50/20		№125	50	20	1940	СССР		МВ-3 с этой машины
51/1		№125	51	01	1940	СССР		М-105 с этой машины
51/2		№125	51	02	11.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС
51/4		№125	51	04	1940	СССР		318-й СБАП
51/5		№125	51	05	1940	СССР		Мангут
51/6		№125	51	06	1940	СССР		318-й СБАП
51/7		№125	51	07	1940	СССР		318-й СБАП
51/8		№125	51	08	1940	СССР		318-й СБАП
51/9		№125	51	09	1940	СССР		318-й СБАП
51/10		№125	51	10	1940	СССР		Мангут
51/11		№125	51	11	1940	СССР		318-й СБАП
51/13		№125	51	13	1940	СССР		318-й СБАП
51/14		№125	51	14	1940	СССР		318-й СБАП
51/15		№125	51	15	1940	СССР		318-й СБАП
51/16		№125	51	16	1940	СССР		сбит 1941
51/17		№125	51	17	1940	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
51/19		№125	51	19	1940	СССР		318-й СБАП
52/4		№125	52	04	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
52/5		№125	52	05	1940	СССР		1-й СБАП, 626-й НБАП сбит 14.08.42
52/6		№125	52	06	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
52/7		№125	52	07	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
52/8		№125	52	08	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
52/9		№125	52	09	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
52/10		№125	52	10	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
52/11		№125	52	11	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
52/12		№125	52	12	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
52/13		№125	52	13	1940	СССР		1-й СБАП
53/1		№125	53	01	1940	СССР		59-й СБАП, 55-й СБАП
53/3		№125	53	03	1940	СССР		59-й СБАП сбит 1941
53/4		№125	53	04	1940	СССР		55-й СБАП сбит 1941
53/5		№125	53	05	1940	СССР		1-й СБАП
53/6		№125	53	06	1940	СССР		1-й СБАП
53/7		№125	53	07	07.40	СССР		1-й СБАП потерян 17.01.41
53/8		№125	53	08	1940	СССР		1-й СБАП
53/9		№125	53	09	1940	СССР		1-й СБАП
53/10		№125	53	10	1940	СССР		1-й СБАП потерян
53/11		№125	53	11	1940	СССР		1-й СБАП
53/12		№125	53	12	1940	СССР		1-й СБАП
53/13		№125	53	13	1940	СССР		1-й СБАП
53/14		№125	53	14	1940	СССР		1-й СБАП
53/20		№125	53	20	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
54/5		№125	54	05	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
54/6		№125	54	06	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП сбит 1941
54/7		№125	54	07	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
54/8		№125	54	08	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
54/9		№125	54	09	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
54/10		№125	54	10	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
54/11		№125	54	11	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
54/12		№125	54	12	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
54/13		№125	54	13	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
54/14		№125	54	14	1940	СССР		30-й СБАП
55/11		№125	55	11	08.02.41	СССР		150-й СБАП
55/14		№125	55	14	1941	СССР		452-й СБАП сбит 06.10.41
56/19		№125	56	19	1941	СССР		10-й ГвБАП
57/6		№125	57	06	1941	СССР		56-й СПАБ
57/9		№125	57	09	1941	СССР		30-й СБАП, 452-й СБАП сбит 27.09.41
57/10		№125	57	10	1941	СССР		30-й СБАП
57/11		№125	57	11	1941	СССР		30-й СБАП
57/12		№125	57	12	1941	СССР		30-й СБАП
57/13		№125	57	13	1941	СССР		30-й СБАП
57/14		№125	57	14	1941	СССР		30-й СБАП
57/15		№125	57	15	1941	СССР		30-й СБАП
57/16		№125	57	16	1941	СССР		30-й СБАП
57/17		№125	57	17	1941	СССР		30-й СБАП
57/18		№125	57	18	1941	СССР		30-й СБАП
57/19		№125	57	19	1941	СССР		30-й СБАП
57/20		№125	57	20	1941	СССР		30-й СБАП
58/1		№125	58	01	1941	СССР		30-й СБАП, 44-й СБАП
58/2		№125	58	02	1941	СССР		30-й СБАП
58/3		№125	58	03	03.04.41	СССР		105-я КАЭб 44-й СБАП
58/4		№125	58	04	1941	СССР		150-й СБАП потерян 08.09.41
58/9		№125	58	09	1941	СССР		последний
58/10		№125	58	10	04.41	СССР	СССР-И343	НКАП

----------


## lindr

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

??/?? / B71.1		№22	??	??	04.37	Чехословакия	S18	замена на Hispano-suiza HS-12Y авария 1938
??/?? / B71.2		№22	??	??	12.37	Чехословакия		разведчик испытания 20.12.37-1938, Германия
??/?? / B71.3		№22	??	??	12.37	Чехословакия		бомбардировщик испытания 20.12.37-1938, Германия D-RVAD, Болгария
??/?? / B71.4		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.5		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Германия D-RVAG, Болгария
??/?? / B71.6		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.7		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.8		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.9		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.10		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.11		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.12		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Германия D-RVAF, Болгария
??/?? / B71.13		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Германия D-RVAE, Болгария
??/?? / B71.14		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.15		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Германия D-RVAF Болгария
??/?? / B71.16		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.17		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Словакия уничтожен на земле 24.03.39
??/?? / B71.18		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.19		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия	V3	74.L/6.LP, Словакия перелетел в Турцию 18.04.43, разбит при посадке
??/?? / B71.20		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.21		№22	??	??	04.38	Чехословакия		1.LP разведчик, Германия
??/?? / B71.22		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.23		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.24		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.25		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.26		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия D-RVAС, Болгария
??/?? / B71.27		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.28		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.29		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.30		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.31		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.32		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.33		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.34		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.35		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.36		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.37		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.38		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.39		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.40		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.41		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.42		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		1.LP разведчик, Германия
??/?? / B71.43		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.44		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.45		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		2.LP разведчик, Германия
??/?? / B71.46		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		2.LP разведчик, Германия
??/?? / B71.47		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.48		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.49		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		2.LP разведчик, Германия
??/?? / B71.50		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.51		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.52		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.53		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.54		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия D-RVAB, Болгария
??/?? / B71.55		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		1.LP разведчик, Германия
??/?? / B71.56		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		1.LP разведчик, Германия
??/?? / B71.57		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		1.LP разведчик, Германия
??/?? / B71.58		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.59		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.60		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия
??/?? / B71.61		№22	??	??	1938	Чехословакия		Германия

B71.62	B-71	Letov	нет	62	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.63	B-71	Letov	нет	63	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.64	B-71	Letov	нет	64	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.65	B-71	Letov	нет	65	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.66	B-71	Letov	нет	66	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.67	B-71	Letov	нет	67	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.68	B-71	Letov	нет	68	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.69	B-71	Letov	нет	69	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.70	B-71	Letov	нет	70	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.71	B-71	Letov	нет	71	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.72	B-71	Letov	нет	72	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.73	B-71	Letov	нет	73	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.74	B-71	Letov	нет	74	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.75	B-71	Letov	нет	75	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.76	B-71	Letov	нет	76	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.77	B-71	Letov	нет	77	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.78	B-71	Letov	нет	78	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.79	B-71	Letov	нет	79	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.80	B-71	Letov	нет	80	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.81	B-71	Letov	нет	81	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.82	B-71	Letov	нет	82	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.83	B-71	Letov	нет	83	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.84	B-71	Letov	нет	84	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.85	B-71	Letov	нет	85	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.86	B-71	Letov	нет	86	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.87	B-71	Letov	нет	87	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.88	B-71	Letov	нет	88	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.89	B-71	Letov	нет	89	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.90	B-71	Letov	нет	90	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.91	B-71	Letov	нет	91	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.92	B-71	Letov	нет	92	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.93	B-71	Letov	нет	93	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.94	B-71	Letov	нет	94	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.95	B-71	Letov	нет	95	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.96	B-71	Letov	нет	96	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.97	B-71	Letov	нет	97	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.98	B-71	Letov	нет	98	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.99	B-71	Letov	нет	99	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.100	B-71	Letov	нет	100	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.101	B-71	Letov	нет	101	нет	нет	нет	не построен

B71.102		Aero	нет	102				
B71.107	B-71B	Aero	нет	107	10.40	Германия	TD+FA	буксировщик мишеней
B71.108	B-71B	Aero	нет	108	1940	Германия	TD+FB	буксировщик мишеней
B71.109	B-71B	Aero	нет	109	1940	Германия	TD+FC	буксировщик мишеней
B71.110	B-71B	Aero	нет	110	1940	Германия	TD+FD	буксировщик мишеней
B71.111	B-71B	Aero	нет	111	1940	Германия	TD+FE	буксировщик мишеней
B71.112	B-71B	Aero	нет	112	1940	Германия	TD+FF	буксировщик мишеней
B71.113	B-71B	Aero	нет	113	1940	Германия	TD+FG	буксировщик мишеней
B71.114	B-71B	Aero	нет	114	1940	Германия	TD+FH	буксировщик мишеней
B71.115	B-71B	Aero	нет	115	1940	Германия	TD+FI	буксировщик мишеней
B71.116	B-71B	Aero	нет	116	1940	Германия	TD+FJ	буксировщик мишеней
B71.117	B-71A	Aero	нет	117	1940	Германия	VG+BG	
B71.118	B-71	Aero	нет	118	1940	Германия	VG+BH	
B71.119	B-71	Aero	нет	119	1940	Германия	VG+BI	
B71.120	B-71	Aero	нет	120	1940	Германия	VG+BJ	
B71.121	B-71	Aero	нет	121	1940	Германия	VG+BK	
B71.122	B-71	Aero	нет	122	1940	Германия	VG+BL	
B71.123	B-71	Aero	нет	123	1940	Германия	VG+BM	
B71.124	B-71A	Aero	нет	124	1940	Германия	VG+BN	
B71.125	B-71	Aero	нет	125	1940	Германия	VG+BO	
B71.126	B-71	Aero	нет	126	1940	Германия	VG+BP	
B71.127	B-71A	Aero	нет	127	1940	Германия	VG+BQ	
B71.128	B-71	Aero	нет	128	1940	Германия	VG+BR	
B71.129	B-71	Aero	нет	129	1940	Германия	VG+BS	
B71.130	B-71	Aero	нет	130	1940	Германия	VG+BT	
B71.131	B-71A	Aero	нет	131	1940	Германия	VG+BU	
B71.132	B-71	Aero	нет	132	1940	Германия	VG+BV	
B71.133	B-71	Aero	нет	133	1940	Германия	VG+BW	
B71.134	B-71	Aero	нет	134	1940	Германия	VG+BX	
B71.135	B-71	Aero	нет	135	1940	Германия	VG+BY	
B71.136	B-71	Aero	нет	136	1940	Германия	VG+BZ	
B71.137	B-71	Aero	нет	137	1940	Германия		
B71.138	B-71	Aero	нет	138	1940	Германия		
B71.139	B-71A	Aero	нет	139	1940	Германия	TB+PE	
B71.140	B-71	Aero	нет	140	1940	Германия	SE+DA	
B71.141	B-71	Aero	нет	141	1940	Германия	SE+DB	
B71.142	B-71	Aero	нет	142	1940	Германия	SE+DC	
B71.143	B-71	Aero	нет	143	1940	Германия	SE+DD	
B71.144	B-71	Aero	нет	144	1940	Германия	SE+DE	
B71.145	B-71	Aero	нет	145	1940	Германия	SE+DF, TB+PK, F8+AD	
B71.146	B-71	Aero	нет	146	1940	Германия	SE+DG	
B71.147	B-71	Aero	нет	147	1940	Германия	SE+DH	
B71.148	B-71	Aero	нет	148	1940	Германия	SE+DI	
B71.149	B-71	Aero	нет	149	1940	Германия	SE+DJ	
B71.150	B-71	Aero	нет	150	1940	Германия	SE+DK	
B71.151	B-71	Aero	нет	151	1940	Германия	SE+DL

B71.152	B-71	Avia	нет	152	21.07.39	Германия	SE+DM	буксировщик мишеней
B71.153	B-71	Avia	нет	153	11.39	Германия	SE+DN	буксировщик мишеней
B71.154	B-71	Avia	нет	154	19.04.40	Германия	SE+DO	
B71.155	B-71	Avia	нет	155	1940	Германия	SE+DP	
B71.156	B-71	Avia	нет	156	1940	Германия	SE+DQ	
B71.157	B-71	Avia	нет	157	1940	Германия	SE+DR	
B71.158	B-71	Avia	нет	158	1940	Германия	SE+DS	
B71.159	B-71	Avia	нет	159	1940	Германия	SE+DT	
B71.160	B-71	Avia	нет	160	1940	Германия	SE+DU	
B71.161	B-71	Avia	нет	161	1940	Германия	SE+DV	
B71.162	B-71	Avia	нет	162	1940	Германия	SE+DW	
B71.163	B-71	Avia	нет	163	1940	Германия	SE+DX	
B71.164	B-71	Avia	нет	164	1940	Германия		
B71.165	B-71	Avia	нет	165	1940	Германия	SE+DY	
B71.166	B-71A	Avia	нет	166	1940	Германия	SE+DZ	
B71.167	B-71	Avia	нет	167	1940	Германия	SE+EA	
B71.168	B-71	Avia	нет	168	1940	Германия	SE+EB	
B71.169	B-71	Avia	нет	169	1940	Германия	SE+EC	
B71.170	B-71	Avia	нет	170	1940	Германия	SE+ED	
B71.171	B-71	Avia	нет	171	1940	Германия	SE+EE	
B71.172	B-71B	Avia	нет	172	1940	Германия	SE+EF	
B71.173	B-71A	Avia	нет	173	1940	Германия	SE+EG	
B71.174	B-71	Avia	нет	174	1940	Германия	SE+EH	
B71.175	B-71	Avia	нет	175	1940	Германия	SE+EI	
B71.176	B-71	Avia	нет	176	1940	Германия	SE+EJ	
B71.177	B-71	Avia	нет	177	1940	Германия	SE+EK	
B71.178	B-71	Avia	нет	178	1940	Германия	SE+EL	
B71.179	B-71B	Avia	нет	179	1940	Германия	SE+EM	
B71.180	B-71	Avia	нет	180	1940	Германия	SE+EN	
B71.181	B-71	Avia	нет	181	1940	Германия	SE+EO	
B71.182	B-71	Avia	нет	182	1940	Германия	SE+EP	
B71.183	B-71	Avia	нет	183	1940	Германия	SE+EQ	
B71.184	B-71	Avia	нет	184	1940	Германия	SE+ER	
B71.185	B-71	Avia	нет	185	1940	Германия	SE+ES	
B71.186	B-71	Avia	нет	186	1940	Германия	SE+ET	
B71.187	B-71	Avia	нет	187	1940	Германия	SE+EU	
B71.188	B-71	Avia	нет	188	1940	Германия	SE+EV	
B71.189	B-71	Avia	нет	189	1940	Германия	SE+EW	
B71.190	B-71	Avia	нет	190	1940	Германия	SE+EX	
B71.191	B-71	Avia	нет	191	1940	Германия	SE+EY	
B71.192	B-71B	Avia	нет	192	1940	Германия	SE+EZ	
B71.193	B-71	Avia	нет	193	1941	Германия	SE+FA	
B71.194	B-71	Avia	нет	194	1941	Германия	SE+FB	
B71.195	B-71	Avia	нет	195	1941	Германия	SE+FC	
B71.196	B-71	Avia	нет	196	1941	Германия	SE+FD	
B71.197	B-71	Avia	нет	197	1941	Германия	SE+FE	
B71.198	B-71	Avia	нет	198	1941	Германия	SE+FF	
B71.199	B-71	Avia	нет	199	1941	Германия	SE+FG	
B71.200	B-71	Avia	нет	200	1941	Германия	SE+FH	
B71.201	B-71	Avia	нет	201	1941	Германия	SE+FI	
B71.202	B-71	Avia	нет	202	1941	Германия	SE+FJ	
B71.203	B-71	Avia	нет	203	1941	Германия	SE+FK	
B71.204	B-71	Avia	нет	204	1941	Германия	SE+FL	
B71.205	B-71	Avia	нет	205	1941	Германия	SE+FM	
B71.206	B-71	Avia	нет	206	1941	Германия	SE+FN	
B71.207	B-71	Avia	нет	207	1941	Германия	SE+FO	
B71.208	B-71	Avia	нет	208	1941	Германия	SE+FP	
B71.209	B-71	Avia	нет	209	1941	Германия	SE+FQ	
B71.210	B-71	Avia	нет	210	1941	Германия	SE+FR	
B71.211	B-71	Avia	нет	211	1941	Германия	SE+FS	
B71.212	B-71	Avia	нет	212	1941	Германия	SE+FT	
B71.213	B-71	Avia	нет	213	1941	Германия	SE+FU	потерян 11.02.41
B71.214	B-71	Avia	нет	214	1941	Германия	SE+FV	
B71.215	B-71	Avia	нет	215	1941	Германия	SE+FW	
B71.216	B-71	Avia	нет	216	1941	Германия	SE+FX	
B71.217	B-71	Avia	нет	217	30.04.41	Германия	SE+FY	
B71.218	B-71	Avia	нет	218	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.219	B-71	Avia	нет	219	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.220	B-71	Avia	нет	220	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.221	B-71	Avia	нет	221	нет	нет	нет	не построен
B71.222	B-71	Avia	нет	222	нет	нет	нет	не построен

----------


## Василий Гоголев

Огромное спасибо за титанический труд! Дополню список машинами Аэрофотосъемочного отряда Якутского аэрогеодезического предприятия ГУГК:

7\101 №22 101 07 1938 СССР АФО ЯАГП (1945)
7\107 №22 107 07 1938 СССР 95-й СБАП, АФО ЯАГП (1946)
8\98 №22 98 08 1938 СССР АФО ЯАГП (1946)

Я так понимаю 7\107 был 95-м СБАП до начала 1941 г. Очень бы хотелось узнать подробности их судьбы до 1945 г...

Планируете ли подобную работу по ленд-лизовским машинам?

----------


## lindr

Реестр был бы невозможен без трудов Владимира Горбачева, что прислал мне постраничные фотографии своей рабочей тетради несколько лет назад. Впоследствии дополнял другими источниками. В сожалению почти ничего не удалось получить от испанских и чешских исследователей в плане поставок из СССР.

Ленд-лизом не занимаюсь, нет возможности.

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## Morsunin

По жбд 684ббап ( Память народа 22892-0825076-0001 ) первый вылет на СБ 12/25

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------

